# Poll: What's your sexuality?



## defunct (Nov 6, 2017)

Science time!
I'd like to collect a list of the state of people's sexuality compared to how long they've been in the fandom. At yearly intervals, estimate your attraction to attraction to the opposite sex and to your own sex. Remember, attraction to one does no necessarily determine attraction or lack thereof to the other! For example, Hetero 100% Homo 0% is fully straight, Hetero 0% Homo 0% is asexual, 100 100 is bi, 0 100 is gay, etc. Format it like this:

*Male      *_(my gender)_
*70, 0* _(year one)_
*80, 0      *_(year two)_
*70, 10
60, 30
80, 40
80, 50
60, 40
*
Optional: Any more information you think is important
or a story or something who doesn't like stories

If/when this gets a statistically significant amount of data I'll make charts and post them

*Update: include every year you've shown any  interest in the fandom, not just involvement*


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 6, 2017)

Are we counting actual activity in the fandom, or just been a part of it? I've pretty much been a part of the fandom(although not really active at all) since like 2008, anniversary is today on the 7th of November.

Male
100, 0
100, 0
100, 0
100, 0
100, 0
100, 0
100, 0
100, 0
100, 0


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 6, 2017)

Only been legitimately active for a month.

Male
99.99/00.01

Only Considered, but I'm super picky on both sides.

*Forgot to put which plumbing I had edit*


----------



## ellaerna (Nov 6, 2017)

Must say, I don't like your scales. Seems ambiguous. Especially since it's not percentages of a whole. 

For example, say I was straight but, like all people,  picky. Should I put down 10% for opposite gender attraction since I reckon that I'd only want to actually bone about ten percent of the male population? Or would I put 100% since all of my fantasies and desires include dudes? 

What does it mean to be 70/70? Or 12/15? Sure 0 is no attraction at all, but is 100 really _all_ of the attraction? And if so, does that mean attraction to all of that group, all of the time, always? 

My pedantic ass needs definitions!


----------



## RuffusTheLynx (Nov 6, 2017)

Science in furry fandom?
Oh my god, i'm on the heaven!
...
Ok, i found the fandom about 4 years ago but just 3 months before i think i officialy became a furry.

Male
100%, 0% (all the years)


A little story: Before finding the fandom i had so many friends who were gay or bi...

the point is that they apparently tried to fuck me or something xdddddd


----------



## Astus (Nov 6, 2017)

It’d be better to add a poll and link to a Kinsey survey website, then ask people to vote based on what they got in the polls. I’m asexual in the sense that im not attracted to men or women of any species so 0/0

Issue is you have so many people who fall into such weird categories, its hard to make an accurate representation of everyone’s sexuality

Edit : i’ve Also been active in the fandom for about 4 years, stalking it for about 7 years


----------



## defunct (Nov 6, 2017)

I


Yakamaru said:


> Are we counting actual activity in the fandom, or just been a part of it? I've pretty much been a part of the fandom(although not really active at all) since like 2008, anniversary is today on the 7th of November.


I think it's interest that counts rather than involvement


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 6, 2017)

Nastala said:


> I think it's interest that counts rather than involvement


Ah, ok. Well, my numbers still stand. xD

My sexuality's unchanged and have been unchanged ever since I hit puberty. 

But will edit for the sake of some consistency.


----------



## defunct (Nov 6, 2017)

ellaerna said:


> Must say, I don't like your scales. Seems ambiguous. Especially since it's not percentages of a whole.
> 
> For example, say I was straight but, like all people,  picky. Should I put down 10% for opposite gender attraction since I reckon that I'd only want to actually bone about ten percent of the male population? Or would I put 100% since all of my fantasies and desires include dudes?
> 
> ...


I was thinking a combination of sex drive towards that particular gender attraction (physically only) to that percentage of the population. Like 70/70 would be a relatively average bisexual, with a relatively higher than normal sex drive and relatively average to low standards, and 12/15 would be a bisexual with a low sex drive and very high standards. I left it more open-ended because I was afraid people wouldn't understand or take the time to answer something so specific


----------



## silveredgreen (Nov 6, 2017)

I'm not even gonna bother with the official format cuz not only do i not know how long i've been in the fandom for but i also know i've been ace/aro for my entire life and it hasn't fluctuated even slightly. I'm female btw.


----------



## ellaerna (Nov 6, 2017)

Nastala said:


> I was thinking a combination of sex drive towards that particular gender attraction (physically only) to that percentage of the population. Like 70/70 would be a relatively average bisexual, with a relatively higher than normal sex drive and relatively average to low standards, and 12/15 would be a bisexual with a low sex drive and very high standards. I left it more open-ended because I was afraid people wouldn't understand or take the time to answer something so specific


I am not most people, clearly. I am a social scientist and I need clear, defined variables. 
I'm still not super on board. Mixing together sex drive and standards makes the numbers less useful as 12/15 might be an equal combination of low drive and high standards, or it could be an average drive but they only experience attraction to like one person. 70/70 could be high drive/moderate standards or moderate drive/low standards. As for myself, my numbers would go down over time, but I'm not getting any pickier, my drive is just dropping off. But just seeing the numbers wouldn't make that distinction. Conflating two variables muddies the waters and makes it harder to make any claims with this data you're gathering.
Personally, if you want to keep your scales, I would nix drive. Make it purely about what percent of that population you are attracted towards regardless of how often or vigorously you want to bone. If you make it explicit that this is about sexual attraction (as opposed to romantic or physical/aesthetic attraction) then 0/0 is still ace and the numbers greater than that actually have clear meaning.


----------



## defunct (Nov 6, 2017)

ellaerna said:


> I am not most people, clearly. I am a social scientist and I need clear, defined variables.
> I'm still not super on board. Mixing together sex drive and standards makes the numbers less useful as 12/15 might be an equal combination of low drive and high standards, or it could be an average drive but they only experience attraction to like one person. 70/70 could be high drive/moderate standards or moderate drive/low standards. As for myself, my numbers would go down over time, but I'm not getting any pickier, my drive is just dropping off. But just seeing the numbers wouldn't make that distinction. Conflating two variables muddies the waters and makes it harder to make any claims with this data you're gathering.
> Personally, if you want to keep your scales, I would nix drive. Make it purely about what percent of that population you are attracted towards regardless of how often or vigorously you want to bone. If you make it explicit that this is about sexual attraction (as opposed to romantic or physical/aesthetic attraction) then 0/0 is still ace and the numbers greater than that actually have clear meaning.


I was honestly restraining myself from being more technical, I hate non-specific terms like this but like it's a post on a furry forum website with what, like 500 active members? No conclusive or significant data will ever come out of this, it's mostly just for fun. Maybe if we're lucky we'll get enough points to plot to draw a trend line and that's just about as scientific as it's going to get. (although it would be cool to really conduct a survey like this)


----------



## Filter (Nov 6, 2017)

Straight dude here. I've been around the fandom for about 17 years, and I've remained completely straight. Not macho or whatever, as I'm more of a nerdy/artsy type, but I can't say that I've ever been interested in men. I just think furry women are cute, and the concept of furries is fun regardless of sex or gender.


----------



## defunct (Nov 6, 2017)

Filter said:


> furry women are cute, and the concept of furries is fun regardless of sex or gender.


very true


----------



## connortheskunk (Nov 6, 2017)

My story is very strange.  Ever since about a year and a half ago when I started puberty and first gained a sex drive, I'd been your stereotypical teenager sex maniac--I masturbated pretty much every other night.  Regular porn didn't turn me on, but transformation art did, so I guess I had transformation fetish.  It didn't take me even a month after I first got a sex drive to discover this fetish, though surprisingly, I didn't discover the furry fandom until a little over a month ago.  Ever since the night I discovered the fandom and discovered the fact that I was a furry, I have had no sex drive at all.  I had plans to go to homecoming with this girl I liked but I cancelled because I didn't feel a connection with her anymore.  All my crushes went away, and I haven't masturbated a single time in over a month.  It was very strange but it doesn't bother me anymore since I don't feel like anything is missing.

So before I discovered the fandom I was 100/0, and now I am 0/0


----------



## defunct (Nov 6, 2017)

connortheskunk said:


> My story is very strange.  Ever since about a year and a half ago when I started puberty and first gained a sex drive, I'd been your stereotypical teenager sex maniac--I masturbated pretty much every other night.  Regular porn didn't turn me on, but transformation art did, so I guess I had transformation fetish.  It didn't take me even a month after I first got a sex drive to discover this fetish, though surprisingly, I didn't discover the furry fandom until a little over a month ago.  Ever since the night I discovered the fandom and discovered the fact that I was a furry, I have had no sex drive at all.  I had plans to go to homecoming with this girl I liked but I cancelled because I didn't feel a connection with her anymore.  All my crushes went away, and I haven't masturbated a single time in over a month.  It was very strange but it doesn't bother me anymore since I don't feel like anything is missing.
> 
> So before I discovered the fandom I was 100/0, and now I am 0/0


that's really interesting actually


----------



## ellaerna (Nov 6, 2017)

Nastala said:


> I was honestly restraining myself from being more technical, I hate non-specific terms like this but like it's a post on a furry forum website with what, like 500 active members? No conclusive or significant data will ever come out of this, it's mostly just for fun. Maybe if we're lucky we'll get enough points to plot to draw a trend line and that's just about as scientific as it's going to get. (although it would be cool to really conduct a survey like this)


Fair. 

Now to actually be helpful, here's my stats. All data is presented in the order HetAttraction/HomoAttraction. I will not be including sex drive in my estimates, and all percentages are based on age appropriate populations for my age at the time, as opposed to the total population of that gender. Everything is guestimates, obviously.

Gender: Female
2010- 26/24
2011- 30/27
2012- 25/30
2013- 23/33
2014- 21/37
2015- 19/40
2016- 17/42
2017- 17/42

I don't really think that the fandom had anything to do with the shifts. 2010/2011 was my first year in college. I was just beginning to accept the fact that I was bi, and was hoping that moving from a town of 300 to a city of millions would up my dating prospects. I was casting a wide net, so to speak. As I got older, I realized that I needed better standards, developed a pretty strong "type" for guys, and just fully embraced my attraction to ladies, which is vast. 

Also, while things may seem low, we should all keep in mind that 17% of the male population is still a lot of people.


----------



## Dragoneer (Nov 6, 2017)

My sexuality fluctuates on a day to day basis. Some days I'm gayer than a rainbow bag filled with butterflies in a glitter storm, the next day I'm straight as hell, and the third day for no explainable reason I'm Burger King.


----------



## Kezi Avdiivka (Nov 6, 2017)

Straight with looking for friends not a significant other

someone love me


----------



## Kezi Avdiivka (Nov 6, 2017)

ellaerna said:


> Fair.
> 
> Now to actually be helpful, here's my stats. All data is presented in the order HetAttraction/HomoAttraction. I will not be including sex drive in my estimates, and all percentages are based on age appropriate populations for my age at the time, as opposed to the total population of that gender. Everything is guestimates, obviously.
> 
> ...




@KeziAvdiivka t.me: Kezi Avdiivka

Would love to chat with u, if your ever on, send me a msg ^^ i'm always open for comrades


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 6, 2017)

I guess this will be around my 1st year mark when i started to get interested with furries so 
Male
100/0
But for a straight guy i have hit on my other male friends as jokes but it was very convincing just to piss them off beacuse they really dont like anything to do with homosexuals. Except for my one friend who got me into this fandom she is gay as fuck.
Im also not really interested in anytype of relationship too, i had a really cute girl my age hit on me and even asked one of my friends to get my phone number. But i turned it down beacuse i really couldn't give a fuck, and im also way to busy with my own stuff dont need to get involved with other peoples stuff


----------



## sharprealmcomics (Nov 7, 2017)

im confused


----------



## Lexiand (Nov 7, 2017)

I don't even know anymore.


----------



## sharprealmcomics (Nov 7, 2017)

SveltColt said:


> I don't even know anymore.


i have no idea what i am gay stright asexul becase i like thiings that dont exist in RL XD


----------



## sharprealmcomics (Nov 7, 2017)

....you guys are lucky foxes dogs dragens they all have privet parts...Roosters dont have privet parts D: noooooooo


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 7, 2017)

sharprealmcomics said:


> ....you guys are lucky foxes dogs dragens they all have privet parts...Roosters dont have privet parts D: noooooooo


----------



## jmlemons (Nov 7, 2017)

Super new to the fandom...
Male
100-00
80-20


----------



## Lexiand (Nov 7, 2017)

sharprealmcomics said:


> ....you guys are lucky foxes dogs dragens they all have privet parts...Roosters dont have privet parts D: noooooooo



Trust me you don't want those parts....


----------



## Telnac (Nov 7, 2017)

Oy, ALL the years I’ve known interest in the fandom???  I first learned of it in 2005 but I’ve known I was different b/c I first became interested in dragons way back in 1989 so I guess I’ll start there. I’ve ever had interest in the same gender but I was pretty close to asexual as a teenager and my desires have waned a bit in recent years (being 40+ is a bitch.) So I guess my data would look like this:

1980s:
40/0

1990s:
40/0
60/0
100/0
100/0
100/0
100/0
100/0
100/0
100/0
100/0

2000s:
100/0
100/0
100/0
100/0
100/0
100/0
100/0
100/0
100/0
100/0

2010s:
100/0
100/0
100/0
100/0
100/0
90/0
80/0

Yes, I’m old as dirt!


----------



## Sagt (Nov 7, 2017)

Only been here for a bit over a year, so uh:

Male
50, 70


----------



## Water Draco (Nov 7, 2017)

Male
100/0


----------



## Nanominyo (Nov 7, 2017)

And then there this asexual guy VwV
I am not interested in anyone


----------



## Akartoshi (Nov 7, 2017)

0, 0
0, 0
0, 0
0, 0

Also, it's quite interesting to see that there seems to be more heterosexual males here. I always thought LGBT was dominant.


----------



## Ginza (Nov 8, 2017)

sharprealmcomics said:


> ....you guys are lucky foxes dogs dragens they all have privet parts...Roosters dont have privet parts D: noooooooo




uhhhhhh... what?



My sexuality hasn't changed since entering the fandom. Never will. This fandom doesn't have that big of an impact on my life..


----------



## Akartoshi (Nov 8, 2017)

sharprealmcomics said:


> ....you guys are lucky foxes dogs dragens they all have privet parts...Roosters dont have privet parts D: noooooooo


LMGTFY

"As with most bird species, roosters and hens don't have external genitalia. Instead both partners procreate using an external orifice called a cloaca. When the cloacae are touched together, sperm is transferred into the female reproductive tract"

Yes they do. It's just internal.... also, this post


----------



## sharprealmcomics (Nov 8, 2017)

Akartoshi said:


> LMGTFY
> 
> "As with most bird species, roosters and hens don't have external genitalia. Instead both partners procreate using an external orifice called a cloaca. When the cloacae are touched together, sperm is transferred into the female reproductive tract"
> 
> Yes they do. It's just internal.... also, this post


YEAyyyyy groovy


----------



## Akartoshi (Nov 8, 2017)

sharprealmcomics said:


> YEAyyyyy groovy


???

Now I am more confused.


----------



## dogryme6 (Nov 10, 2017)

Um... I'm 100% straight in all normal circumstances. I am quite picky and can be hard to please. My favorite kink does look good on either gender sometimes though, to me at least.


----------



## MetroFox2 (Nov 10, 2017)

00 - 00, so Asexual, because people are scary, and I hide with the cat in the closet when they come lurking.


----------



## ruruscube (Nov 12, 2017)

100,100
All


----------



## Junkerfox (Nov 12, 2017)

Straight.


----------



## Vitaly (Nov 12, 2017)

Male

0/ABBA


----------



## BahgDaddy (Nov 12, 2017)

Male
1 year
100, 0
But I'm a flipping kinky bastard.


----------



## sharprealmcomics (Nov 12, 2017)

BahgDaddy said:


> Male
> 1 year
> 100, 0
> But I'm a flipping kinky bastard.


really how mutch?


----------



## Revates (Nov 12, 2017)

Male.
-100/-100 I hold only contempt for all life


----------



## Grav the Zero (Nov 12, 2017)

My sexuality hasn't really been effected by the fandom but events outside the fandom have certainly played a role.
Male
90/40
90/40
90/60
90/60


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Nov 12, 2017)

Furry, 100% since the beginning.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Nov 12, 2017)

sharprealmcomics said:


> really how mutch?



Ummmmm..... how do I even answer that? LOL.


----------



## Foenixblood (Nov 12, 2017)

sharprealmcomics said:


> ....you guys are lucky foxes dogs dragens they all have privet parts...Roosters dont have privet parts D: noooooooo



Actually, they do. I rather not go into the details and hope the explanation of AP Ornithology will be sufficient for me knowing this.

As for me on the actual topic
male
75 / 15

-edit- changed the numbers after thinking about this


----------



## Augustus (Nov 13, 2017)

Male
100 / 0


----------



## BahgDaddy (Nov 13, 2017)

Foenixblood said:


> Actually, they do. I rather not go into the details and hope the explanation of AP Ornithology will be sufficient for me knowing this.
> 
> As for me on the actual topic
> male
> 95 / 5



Aaaand whch privates should we assign gryphons?


----------



## Foenixblood (Nov 13, 2017)

BahgDaddy said:


> Aaaand whch privates should we assign gryphons?



It would probably be the same as mammals, just differently shaped


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Nov 13, 2017)

2014 40/0
2015 10/0
2016 0/0
2017 0/0

There is probably not a huge correlation between it and the fandom, but I have certainly figured out the things I'm not attracted to since I've joined.


----------



## Belatucadros (Nov 13, 2017)

Foenixblood said:


> It would probably be the same as mammals, just differently shaped


As a gryphon myself, I can confirm this...


----------



## pineapplepizza (Nov 13, 2017)

If we're talking real life sexuality:
100, 0 since forever

If we're talking solely about my furry porn interest, it has certainly... changed 
2013: 100, 0
2014: 100, 20
2015: 50, 50
2016: 40, 60
~Present: 40, 80


----------



## BahgDaddy (Nov 13, 2017)

pineapplepizza said:


> If we're talking real life sexuality:
> 100, 0 since forever
> 
> If we're talking solely about my furry porn interest, it has certainly... changed
> ...



You that's interesting, because I'm not remotely gay, yet I really enjoy gay furry porn. I wonder if it's the idealization of masculinity? I really don't know. I don't like gay regular porn.


----------



## MetroFox2 (Nov 13, 2017)

BahgDaddy said:


> You that's interesting, because I'm not remotely gay, yet I really enjoy gay furry porn. I wonder if it's the idealization of masculinity? I really don't know. I don't like gay regular porn.



I've noticed that too, though I'm not interested in an actual relationship, furry porn is cool, especially male, since I've found that a lot of female pornographic imagery is rather... Exaggerated, to the point of being just straight up annoying. Whereas male pornographic imagery is much more down to earth, mostly.
Then again I've never really been a fan 'BEWBS', they always seem to get in the way and I don't think they work on a lot of furry illustrations, at least, not human breasts. I feel the same about human penis' vs anatomically correct penis'.

Edit - Maybe cool isn't the right word, but I'm tired and can't come up with anything else right now.


----------



## Dongding (Nov 13, 2017)

I like the ideologies behind furry porn. I'm an idealist. Be it straight, gay, bi, or trans, the acts I spend my time looking at themselves would horrify me in real life; but as an unrelatable cartoon image on the screen I find them more uhh... _captivating_.

I collect fetishes like stamps these days but I'm straight as a board. A straight one.


----------



## Foenixblood (Nov 13, 2017)

For me, I just look at it from an artistic standpoint. For the most part, I find the raw form of the characters more appealing than the actual acts themselves. It's just a shame that you have to sift a lot to find the few good pieces.


----------



## MetroFox2 (Nov 13, 2017)

Foenixblood said:


> For me, I just look at it from an artistic standpoint. For the most part, I find the raw form of the characters more appealing than the actual acts themselves. It's just a shame that you have to sift a lot to find the few good pieces.



That's kind of how I got into furries and stuff like that (The fandom that is, not the porn, that came later). I found artists like Screwbold or Blotch? Which one does he go by? DanoGambler, SpottedNymph, AlphaKI, and Nimrais back when I used to browse DA in class when things were getting on the boring side.
Since I looked at those artists when the furry fandom was still very obscure to me, and in the infancy of my writing, they are the anatomical and visual foundation for the characters in my writing and the peoples of both my old and current literary world, hell I wrote a story based off of one of Blotch's pieces for a writing challenge.

Also, this is getting off topic, so to fix that, I'll note that I'm the sort of Asexual who just isn't interested in a relationship, versus the sort that doesn't like sex. If they have names, I don't give a shit, they're both Asexual.
Edit - Would it be too much to suggest that we continue this pornographic conversation on a more appropriate thread?


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 13, 2017)

*sees people talking about gay porn*




Wait so would be just not giving a shit be asexual if you were still straight?


----------



## MetroFox2 (Nov 13, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> *sees people talking about gay porn*
> View attachment 23528
> What so would be just not giving a shit be asexual if you were still straight?



I have no idea what you just said, but I'll take a guess. In my experience, I don't care as in, I've never felt a sexual attraction towards men, women, trans, or any of the assorted others that we shall not go into as to avoid a massive dumpster fire.
Though that is a question I've had myself, can I still be considered Asexual if feel like I would be attracted to something if it actually existed? In my opinion, yes, because I still have no attraction for any living thing that I have encountered in my life.


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 13, 2017)

MetroFox2 said:


> I have no idea what you just said, but I'll take a guess. In my experience, I don't care as in, I've never felt a sexual attraction towards men, women, trans, or any of the assorted others that we shall not go into as to avoid a massive dumpster fire.
> Though that is a question I've had myself, can I still be considered Asexual if feel like I would be attracted to something if it actually existed? In my opinion, yes, because I still have no attraction for any living thing that I have encountered in my life.


Ohh, for me im straight but I just dont give a enough of a shit for a sexual attraction


----------



## BahgDaddy (Nov 13, 2017)

MetroFox2 said:


> I've noticed that too, though I'm not interested in an actual relationship, furry porn is cool, especially male, since I've found that a lot of female pornographic imagery is rather... Exaggerated, to the point of being just straight up annoying. Whereas male pornographic imagery is much more down to earth, mostly.
> Then again I've never really been a fan 'BEWBS', they always seem to get in the way and I don't think they work on a lot of furry illustrations, at least, not human breasts. I feel the same about human penis' vs anatomically correct penis'.
> 
> Edit - Maybe cool isn't the right word, but I'm tired and can't come up with anything else right now.



I feel like it's the idea, the concept, that is so attractive. It's highly idealized and it can never exist in real life, not without a whole lot of surgery anyway. And even then it wouldn't be that jazzy because it would still be artificial, fake, induced. 

I'm still studying the concept, analyzing how I feel. I think, possibly, it is the feelings I used to feel as a child, which have steadily morphed into the adult feelings of sexual attraction. As a child, I was brought up on a steady dose of cute cartoon animals acting like humans. Now, real animals don't act remotely like those idealized cartoon things, and so this furry art fulfills a very strange paradox - adult sexual and romantic interests and childish innocence. That sounds dirty saying it in one sentence, but I don't think it is - no more so than growing up and marrying your best friend, say.



Dongding said:


> I like the ideologies behind furry porn. I'm an idealist. Be it straight, gay, bi, or trans, the acts I spend my time looking at themselves would horrify me in real life; but as an unrelatable cartoon image on the screen I find them more uhh... _captivating_.
> 
> I collect fetishes like stamps these days but I'm straight as a board. *A straight one.*



As a carpenter, I can tell you I seen plenty of boards where both ends tried to go south.


----------



## Dongding (Nov 13, 2017)

BahgDaddy said:


> As a carpenter, I can tell you I seen plenty of boards where both ends tried to go south.



I see my foot-note was warranted lol.


----------



## Simo (Nov 13, 2017)

Not sure the format here, but:

Male.

And have always been attracted to other males, girls have cooties, and smell funny. (And being a furry has not changed this!)


----------



## Dongding (Nov 13, 2017)

Lol @Simo Wtf.


----------



## Klaverbloem (Nov 13, 2017)

I'd say I'm 85% attracted to other males (being one myself, so gay.). Not 100% because, well, I kind of feel like that's quite not only about being male. Anyway, 0 for female.

I don't know when I first heard of furry stuff, but anyway that doesn't feel like it has changed anything to that. Seeing porn quite helps me defining what I appreciate and don't in male anatomy, and as strange as it seems, penis seems to be the least interesting part of a male in many cases.


----------



## Foenixblood (Nov 13, 2017)

Belatucadros said:


> As a gryphon myself, I can confirm this...



Great, now I want a NSFW art of my sona done


----------



## Simo (Nov 13, 2017)

Dongding said:


> Lol @Simo Wtf.



It's true! I learned the thing about girls and cooties on the playground. 

And, there is no cure!


----------



## Dongding (Nov 13, 2017)

You like good ol' musk, and I don't blame you. That sniff you gave me the other day is making me lose my mind just thinking about it. *Shudder*


----------



## Foenixblood (Nov 13, 2017)

Dongding said:


> You like good ol' musk, and I don't blame you. That sniff you gave me the other day is making me lose my mind just thinking about it. *Shudder*



You'll get used to it after a while and once you do, you'll find that he is really cool to be around

(hugs Simo)


----------



## AcidWolf22 (Nov 13, 2017)

I've only been a part of this for only a year, so I'll do when I first considered myself a furry vs. now.

Male
100/0
50/80


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Nov 13, 2017)

Male
straight.. 100% attracted to female tail, and definitely looking for some more attention


----------



## Dongding (Nov 13, 2017)

Fuzzylumkin said:


> Male
> straight.. 100% attracted to female tail, and definitely looking for some more attention


Diamond in the roughhhhhhhh.
*Aladdin reference...*


----------



## sharprealmcomics (Nov 13, 2017)

Fuzzylumkin said:


> Male
> straight.. 100% attracted to female tail, and definitely looking for some more attention


Really? more?  i want to give it to you more than most  anything you want...and i mean anything lol depending if you like willing slave rooster


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Nov 13, 2017)

sharprealmcomics said:


> Really? more?  i want to give it to you more than most  anything you want...and i mean anything lol depending if you like willing slave rooster



lol ive always wanted a slave rooster


----------



## sharprealmcomics (Nov 13, 2017)

Fuzzylumkin said:


> lol ive always wanted a slave rooster


lol  dont matter if your a dude or girl  youl get massages for life im great with my wings  ..but im half your size 5.6 your like 6.4 XD (my guess) so rubbing your feet...well be awesome for me...im willing to do...more if u like lol ..buuutttt thats porb better left on skype or somthingXD ( i like my watchers on FA/forums a tad to mutch XD


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Nov 13, 2017)

sharprealmcomics said:


> lol  dont matter if your a dude or girl  youl get massages for life im great with my wings  ..but im half your size 5.6 your like 6.4 XD (my guess) so rubbing your feet...well be awesome for me...im willing to do...more if u like lol ..buuutttt thats porb better left on skype or somthingXD ( i like my watchers on FA/forums a tad to mutch XD



lol close... 6'2"


----------



## sharprealmcomics (Nov 13, 2017)

Fuzzylumkin said:


> lol close... 6'2"


 bigger tha better!    Raaaaa*cluck*     rrrrr     giant lion!


----------



## BahgDaddy (Nov 13, 2017)

*eats popcorn*


----------



## Shoiyo (Nov 13, 2017)

Male Bi here.


----------



## StolenMadWolf (Nov 14, 2017)

Straight 100-0.


----------



## aloveablebunny (Nov 14, 2017)

Female.

Regardless of my involvement with the Fandom, I'd label myself as bi if society screams for a label.

Otherwise, I appreciate beautiful men and beautiful women equally and find both sexually attractive.


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Nov 15, 2017)

aloveablebunny said:


> Female.
> 
> Regardless of my involvement with the Fandom, I'd label myself as bi if society screams for a label.
> 
> Otherwise, I appreciate beautiful men and beautiful women equally and find both sexually attractive.



what about beautiful lions or pandas?


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 15, 2017)

I appreciate beauty where I see it. I think women are more beautiful, but I think I can recognise a handsome guy too. That said, I'm only sexually attracted to women, so label me straight thank you.


----------



## rknight (Nov 15, 2017)

Male Bi here


----------



## TwizztedDragon (Nov 15, 2017)

My sexuality is idk. I am attracted too the females and female anthropomorphic types. But i have seen a couple of very nice looking femboy types as well. Yes they were gay and i didn't care. They were beautiful dressed as a female so um idk what it would be.


----------



## TwizztedDragon (Nov 15, 2017)

Help me? I mean i am straight but would still be interested in a very feminine male that would play catcher all the time. I dont think i would do the bi or gay parts . but i would treat him as a lady if the person preferred it. Other than that i am straight,i guess if that makes sense.  God now im confused about it.


----------



## Foenixblood (Nov 15, 2017)

TwizztedDragon said:


> Help me? I mean i am straight but would still be interested in a very feminine male that would play catcher all the time. I dont think i would do the bi or gay parts . but i would treat him as a lady if the person preferred it. Other than that i am straight,i guess if that makes sense.  God now im confused about it.



makes sense, i guess if i would rate this based on the scale rating, you would be put at 100/10


Nastala said:


> estimate your attraction to attraction to the opposite sex and to your own sex. Remember, attraction to one does no necessarily determine attraction or lack thereof to the other! For example, Hetero 100% Homo 0% is fully straight, Hetero 0% Homo 0% is asexual, 100 100 is bi, 0 100 is gay, etc. Format it like this:
> 
> *Male      *_(my gender)_
> *70, 0* _(year one)_
> ...



Hope this helps


----------



## Basi~ (Nov 15, 2017)

Hmm... I don't really self-label myself but if someone called me gay I wouldn't be upset. I definitely prefer men over women. I haven't been in the fandom long enough to do a decent timeline, more or less though, my current sexuality was established before I joined the fandom.


----------



## TwizztedDragon (Nov 15, 2017)

Foenixblood said:


> makes sense, i guess if i would rate this based on the scale rating, you would be put at 100/10
> 
> 
> Hope this helps


It did help alot. Thank you.


----------



## TwizztedDragon (Nov 15, 2017)

then i am 100/10. 
And 100/50 on furry/human. 
I am more atracted too a female anthropomorphic furry than a human female. 
Is this bad?


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 15, 2017)

TwizztedDragon said:


> then i am 100/10.
> And 100/50 on furry/human.
> I am more atracted too a female anthropomorphic furry than a human female.
> Is this bad?


Unless if your attracted to a actual (irl) animal your fine


----------



## TwizztedDragon (Nov 15, 2017)

No. Lol im just atracted to anthropomorphic.  Im not into bestiality.


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 15, 2017)

Lol. Then you're fine!


----------



## Foenixblood (Nov 15, 2017)

Totally fine


----------



## defunct (Nov 15, 2017)

TwizztedDragon said:


> then i am 100/10.
> And 100/50 on furry/human.
> I am more atracted too a female anthropomorphic furry than a human female.
> Is this bad?


I think a lot of people would agree with you on that


----------



## JustSomeDude84 (Nov 15, 2017)

Frankly, I don't know, at least not on a scale. I don't really put much stock into a numerical scale that has no measurable variables (not sure what you would measure, anyways). 

I'm probably bisexual, but that's up in the air given how I've never been in a relationship.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Nov 15, 2017)

JustSomeDude84 said:


> given how I've never been in a relationship.



Neither have I. Makes me feel a bit more normal. *whistle*


----------



## ChromaticRabbit (Nov 16, 2017)

I usually find it more sensible to talk about _gender_. It cuts to the heart of things more than who or how you screw around, which is always what I think of now when someone asks about 'sex' or 'sexuality.' 

Gender - Wikipedia


----------



## defunct (Nov 16, 2017)

ChromaticRabbit said:


> I usually find it more sensible to talk about _gender_. It cuts to the heart of things more than who or how you screw around, which is always what I think of now when someone asks about 'sex' or 'sexuality.'
> 
> Gender - Wikipedia


what the hell is "gender"


----------



## JustSomeDude84 (Nov 16, 2017)

ChromaticRabbit said:


> I usually find it more sensible to talk about _gender_. It cuts to the heart of things more than who or how you screw around, which is always what I think of now when someone asks about 'sex' or 'sexuality.'
> 
> Gender - Wikipedia


Being bisexual, I'd have no preference for a particular gender. For others, I'm sure some varying degrees can be a turn-off.


Nastala said:


> what the hell is "gender"


I think they mean to ask whether you would be interested in a transgender or intersex person, in terms of sexuality.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Nov 16, 2017)

Nastala said:


> what the hell is "gender"



With the liberals these days, I honestly don't know anymore.


----------



## ChromaticRabbit (Nov 16, 2017)

BahgDaddy said:


> With the liberals these days, I honestly don't know anymore.


There's no one cultural authority, though people are tied together by the Internet and face-to-face exchange and it percolates around. It's not mysterous, and I did literally drop a link...

quoting from it:


> Gender is the range of characteristics pertaining to, and differentiating between, masculinity and femininity. Depending on the context, these characteristics may include biological sex (i.e. the state of being male, female or an intersex variation which may complicate sex assignment), sex-based social structures (including gender roles and other social roles), or gender identity.
> 
> (Gender - Wikipedia)



Since most people aren't really spending most of their time screwing, it actually makes a lot of sense to talk about identity in terms of something other than sex and sexuality. That was the point I was making. Though the OP topic is perfectly fair, I find this approach more useful because it integrates more about identity as a topic than how we get it on in either actuality or, quite often, just in aspiration.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Nov 16, 2017)

ChromaticRabbit said:


> There's no one cultural authority, though people are tied together by the Internet and face-to-face exchange and it percolates around. It's not mysterous, and I did literally drop a link...
> 
> quoting from it:
> 
> ...



I would say we can specify, but it's not useful to point out unless someone wants to differentiate from their biologically gender (or, rarely, if their biological gender is non binary). Otherwise there is a whole range of gender terms to use.


----------



## ChromaticRabbit (Nov 16, 2017)

BahgDaddy said:


> I would say we can specify, but it's not useful to point out unless someone wants to differentiate from their biologically gender (or, rarely, if their biological gender is non binary). Otherwise there is a whole range of gender terms to use.


I think gender encompasses more than just the transgender concepts that you mentioned, and it's the more articulate and up-to-date way of discussing it if only because it's the approach that includes everyone who is likely to participate in the conversation in the 21st century. It also doesn't make the sex or sexuality central to the meme, an approach that seems a bit degrading in presumption when you think about it a bit. I believe gender does actually encompasses the OP topic as well, just more artfully and in a wider context that's more useful and descriptive.

I'm saying, for me at least, it shouldn't be about who you screw, it should be about who you _are_ because that cuts to the spirit of the thing.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Nov 16, 2017)

ChromaticRabbit said:


> I think gender encompasses more than just the transgender concepts that you mentioned, and it's the more articulate and up-to-date way of discussing it if only because it's the approach that includes everyone who is likely to participate in the conversation in the 21st century. It also doesn't make the sex or sexuality central to the meme, an approach that seems a bit degrading in presumption when you think about it a bit. I believe gender does actually encompasses the OP topic as well, just more artfully and in a wider context that's more useful and descriptive.



Yeah, but the OP was explicitly about sexual orientation. Gender was asked for, but anyone is free to specify male/trans/non binary if they want to. I'm sure we're accepting enough here for that to be something people feel comfortable saying. So I don't entirely see your point.


----------



## ChromaticRabbit (Nov 16, 2017)

BahgDaddy said:


> Yeah, but the OP was explicitly about sexual orientation. Gender was asked for, but anyone is free to specify male/trans/non binary if they want to. I'm sure we're accepting enough here for that to be something people feel comfortable saying. So I don't entirely see your point.


The two conversations are not entirely synonymous, so there is actually a point. Trying to have these conversations about identity solely in terms of sex seems a bit like a paternalistic cultural defamation because there's connotation there that's quite strong and most often negative. Who can blame people for wanting to step clear of the anachronistic presumption and withering light? They don't have to rebel against it and be countercultural, they'll simply expand cultural concepts and live on that new ground, and that's what the movement has done for decades, stepping beyond the sexual liberation of the 1960s.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Nov 16, 2017)

ChromaticRabbit said:


> The two conversations are not entirely synonymous, so there is actually a point. Trying to have these conversations about identity solely in terms of sex seems a bit like a paternalistic cultural defamation because there's connotation there that's quite strong and most often negative. Who can blame people for wanting to step clear of the enslaving anachronistic miasma and withering light? They don't have to rebel it and be countercultural, they'll simply expand culture concepts, and that's what the movement has done for decades, stepping beyond the sexual liberation of the 1960s.



But this conversation IS about sex, and most negative connotations about it stem mostly from our puritanical social limits on sexual activities. What, precisely, do you think people should be specifying when discussing sex, sexual orientation, and gender?


----------



## JustSomeDude84 (Nov 16, 2017)

ChromaticRabbit said:


> The two conversations are not entirely synonymous, so there is actually a point. Trying to have these conversations in terms of sex seems a bit like a paternalistic cultural defamation because there's connotation there that's quite strong and most often negative. Who can blame people for wanting to step clear of the enslaving anachronistic miasma?


There's nothing paternalistic about sex. A lot of different genders can, and do, have sex.

Let's just agree to disagree here, there's no better option moving forward if we continue this discussion. Each person can decide how they refer to the topic in their terms, individually.


----------



## ChromaticRabbit (Nov 16, 2017)

BahgDaddy said:


> But this conversation IS about sex, and most negative connotations about it stem mostly from our puritanical social limits on sexual activities. What, precisely, do you think people should be specifying when discussing sex, sexual orientation, and gender?


That's fine, but then it's limited to the somewhat-anachronistic framework. I don't know, I guess you'd have to invest in what I'm saying for my reasoning to seem sensible. I'm probably hopelessly inarticulate in talking about that, but I have very little that I want to say about sex, and heaps I would say about gender. Both topics are relevant to fandom and to people in general, but I say again, how much time of your life do your really spend screwing? Anyway, cheers. My sexuality is that I'm largely asexual, and yet my soul flows among friends as if we fuse and we can do it online because of our genders.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Nov 16, 2017)

ChromaticRabbit said:


> That's fine, but then it's limited to the somewhat-anachronistic framework. I don't know, I guess you'd have to invest in what I'm saying for my reasoning to seem sensible. I'm probably hopelessly inarticulate in talking about that, but I have very little that I want to say about sex, and heaps I would say about gender. Both topics are relevant to fandom and to people in general, but I say again, how much time of your life do your really spend screwing? Anyway, cheers. My sexuality is that I'm largely asexual, and yet my soul flows among friends as if we fuse.



I am neither invested nor uninvested. I'm merely asking you to clarify what you mean.


----------



## ChromaticRabbit (Nov 16, 2017)

BahgDaddy said:


> I am neither invested nor uninvested. I'm merely asking you to clarify what you mean.


I dropped the article link to wikipedia because it's far more articulate and authoritative than I could possible be. But I'm happy to embarrass myself trying to articulate that framework if that helps to clarify beyond wikipedia's coverage of the topic of gender.


----------



## Inkblooded (Nov 16, 2017)

I don't consider myself a "real furry" so who knows.


ChromaticRabbit said:


> I usually find it more sensible to talk about _gender_. It cuts to the heart of things more than who or how you screw around, which is always what I think of now when someone asks about 'sex' or 'sexuality.'
> 
> Gender - Wikipedia



SEXuality is based on SEX. Not gender. Gender is sex-based stereotypes created by society.

I'm attracted to women, not lipstick and high heels.


----------



## ChromaticRabbit (Nov 16, 2017)

Inkblooded said:


> SEXuality is based on SEX. Not gender.


No dispute, but then, that's not what I was saying. I wasn't saying "Sexuality isn't based on sex," I was saying, "You're putting yourself in someone's degrading immorality ghetto by making your identity about sex and not about gender identity in the first place." Like how arrogant paternalistic  religious prerogative defamed goddesses and matriarchal spirituality as "whores and harlots," suggesting history remember them as being "about sex."  I see it also as some cultural vestige of the 1960s sexual revolution and a "mad men" type male vantage point upon relationships and identity, reducing them to impoverished terms of "who and how they screw" rather than what's going on in their _souls_.

I feel as if people who first and foremost discuss their sexuality rather than their gender identity in 2017 have basically haplessly walked willingly into the old degrading anachronistic framework, a view and Frame of cultural enslavement to the exploitative predilection of arrogant patriarchy.

Then there's the whole biological warfare conducted against sexuality, maybe that's a part of why they seed the conversation in sexual terms. If HIV/AIDS in the 1980s was an attack, not an accident, then it was a genocide, like the ancient one against the Midianites. Now we have exciting new cancer-generating Oral HPV 16 and all sorts of terrifying new drug-resistant STDs. It's like paternalistic genocidal magic because history suggests that's exactly what it is. It's so anachronistic, people aren't willing to openly acknowledge it's going on because it's terrifying.

So yes, I prefer for so many excellent reasons to shift the conversation toward gender and away from this minefield. And then from there, people can explore their intimate physicality in gender terms, but it won't seem like a sex cult to outsiders and then from there hopefully we can carry all culture forward into a more equitable and less degrading future of spiritual freedom from an evil anachronistic enslaving exploitative ancient male cultic conspiracy of monstrous enduring psychotic patriarchal exploitation and predation and endless defamation of matriarchal preference. Let us elevate a culture of cultivation, nurturing, artistic spirituality, and balance with the natural world, instead. We kind of need to now, to save ourselves and planet Earth.


----------



## dogryme6 (Nov 16, 2017)

Gonna attempt to re-rail this... _*hnnnrrrrrrrggghhhh*_


dogryme6 said:


> Um... I'm 100% straight in all normal circumstances. I am quite picky and can be hard to please. My favorite kink does look good on either gender sometimes though, to me at least.


So basically in normal circumstances, 60/-15. I has no interest in guys at all to the point I might be repellent, and my pickiness makes it a bit harder for me to take interest in women / lady furries.
If special conditions are met, 90/15. I still have that pickiness but it's lessened quite a bit. I'd even check out the other gender a bit, though me sticking with them is very doubtful.
_*CLINK CLINK*_ Did I do it?
(For an extra challenge, attempt to figure out which mathematical increments I went by.)


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 16, 2017)

ChromaticRabbit said:


> I blame my own inarticulateness for this not seeming more clear that people here wouldn't get it.  I feel as if people who first and foremost discuss their sexuality rather than their gender identity in 2017 have basically haplessly walked willingly into the old degrading anachronistic framework, a view and Frame of cultural enslavement to arrogant patriarchy.



The reason people have difficulty agreeing with you, is because you have no social leadership abilities.  You can't convince someone by telling them "I feel it should be this way", when you lack the trust and respect needed to create a following.  Your tactics of bombarding as much information as possible is no different than a belt-fed area weapon system.  You are hoping for accuracy through volume.  Shock and awe doesn't work on intelligent people. 

Wars are usually ended by a single metaphorical shot (or real in some cases).  If you can't convince someone within a few short sentences, drowning them will prove fruitless. 

You were doing well for a while, I'll give you that.  You're unfortunately sliding down the slope again, and you probably haven't even noticed your limited interaction with other users recently.  Only those in the control group, which is a shrinking population. 

Funny how a real ability to lead works, huh?  You may continue your conversations, my intermission is over.


----------



## ChromaticRabbit (Nov 16, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> Your tactics


I'm convinced you have literally no idea what I'm doing or why, but you're happy to insert your own arrogant and erroneous judgements. I believe truth is beauty and I want people to have the advantage of the opportunity to have some wisdom and understanding about the world they actually exist in early enough to do something about their own lives that I was never afforded because establishment conversations about culture in the United States have been largely based on heaping steaming piles of fascist authoritarian cultural war bullcrap and psycho male cultic exploitative and predatory preference these last four decades. 

Also, I'm looking for allies in life. We're not going to get through this thing isolated and divided-- we must come together and we must defend ourselves and our shared values and identities against an onslaught that would prefer we not exist at all and is willing to pursue any and all means sufficient to help ensure we disappear forever and their stranglehold of world- and spirit-degrading dominance is renewed yet again as we set off into this 21st century. I'd rather see the world burn down than them enslave us all to male exploitation for another 1600 years, not that human civilization would survive another 200 years if their unhinged psychotic depraved framework is allowed to persist even just another thirty years. We've burned through all the natural backstop, now it's a slide into apocalypse or whatever decent alternative can prevail if good hearts stand up for themselves, posterity, and the future, and cast off forever these worthless toxic enslaving psychotic shackles.

To the folks who don't think the struggle is actual, that's all be design. By the time you notice it for reals, you'll be so deep it in that any alternative will be traumatic to implement. Again, this sucker has masterful human psychological manipulation baked into it structurally. You must flee the structure of enslavement or your will lose your soul to it like so many others before. They've had millenia to perfect this beast, no individual is clever enough to prevail against it solo, it's too broad-spectrum and pervasive to stand above once it really consolidates power and starts making its own weather, as it has been lately.


----------



## dogryme6 (Nov 16, 2017)

dogryme6 said:


> Gonna attempt to re-rail this... _*hnnnrrrrrrrggghhhh*
> *CLINK CLINK*_ Did I do it?


_*VROOOOOW CRAAAAASSSHHHHHH*_
*Nope, there goes the topic train. *unwatches**


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 16, 2017)

ChromaticRabbit said:


> I'm convinced you have literally no idea what I'm doing or why, but you're happy to insert your own arrogant and erroneous judgements. I believe truth is beauty and I want people to have the advantage of the opportunity to have some wisdom and understanding about the world they actually exist in early enough to do something about their own lives that I was never afforded because establishment conversations about culture in the United States have been largely based on heaping steaming piles of fascist authoritarian cultural war bullcrap and psycho male cultic exploitative and predatory preference these last four decades.
> 
> Also, I'm looking for allies in life. We're not going to get through this thing isolated and divided-- we must come together and we must defend ourselves and our shared values and identities against an onslaught that would prefer we not exist at all by any an all means sufficient to make us disappear forever.



You've convinced yourself of many things, and I'm not here to force a change.  But, if would take the time to breathe for a minute...

 You can either take what I say as criticism, or use it to better your own arguments.  It makes no difference to me in either sense, as you're an ineffective motivator currently. I'd really like to see your arguments evolve, because you'll get more legitimate responses.  But until that day, a majority of this forum's active users have already abandoned you under my direction.  Why?  The experiment, of course.  How well can an individual convince others of an unknown plan, when all they have is respect, and trust.  Can random people truly unite under a single roof. You are the control.  Full of hate, emotion, and severely lacking in social interaction skills.  Your goal to create strife, my goal to maintain peace.    

You want others to adopt your philosophy.  You say you want peace.  Prove it, by treating this forum as something other than a soapbox.  Accept that people have their own beliefs.  Joke with people, have some actual fun.  You have interesting art, but your soul is so readily visible there. 

Plus the amusing irony, that you are the fascist inside the confines of this forum.    The terrorist striving to change everyone into a mirror image, not unlike several historical dictators.


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 16, 2017)

dogryme6 said:


> _*VROOOOOW CRAAAAASSSHHHHHH*_
> *Nope, there goes the topic train. *unwatches**



It will return shortly, no worries.   It's been off track already, and only self-control can end it now.


----------



## ChromaticRabbit (Nov 16, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> But until that day, a majority of this forum's active users have already abandoned you under my direction... Why? The experiment, of course.


Dude. I don't know what you're talking about, but it seems you consider  lives here to be your play things, and I don't understand what good could exist in that. I'm pretty sure the premise for directing people here to divide is malignant at best. It's not helping. You may nihilistically believe that life is some bullcrap game and nothing means anything, not really, but in 2017 it is in fact an urgent existential and spiritual struggle, one without much apparent cause for hope, and you don't seem interested in that struggle for your life. That's fine inasmuch as you have the freedom to choose your own destiny, but it's an awful example for others to follow because it trivializes everything to meaninglessness and helplessness and it obscures true paths forward. It seems squalorous and ignoble to me and I just think that we can do better if we try. We're awesome, and so let's live and be awesome and leave the lost years behind.


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 16, 2017)

ChromaticRabbit said:


> Dude. I don't know what you're talking about, but it seems you consider  lives here to be your play thing, and I don't understand the good in that. I'm pretty sure the premise for directing people here to divide is malignant at best. It's not helping.



I'm not directing a divide, I've directed the union.  I've effectively shut your dumpster fires down, without the slightest forum moderator ability.  You can be part of everyone getting along, or maintain your fire and brimstone tactics.  Again, your choice.  

That's how you lead people.  Like I said, have some actual fun here, joke around.  It will do your positions a great service if you start with respect and trust as a baseline to your arguments.


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 16, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> I'm not directing a divide, I've directed the union.  I've effectively shut your dumpster fires down, without the slightest forum moderator ability.  You can be part of everyone getting along, or maintain your fire and brimstone tactics.  Again, your choice.
> 
> That's how you lead people.  Like I said, have some actual fun here, joke around.  It will do your positions a great service if you start with respect and trust as a baseline to your arguments.


As individuals we all had the free choice to join in on this, and we all chose to do it for the better


----------



## ChromaticRabbit (Nov 16, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> I've effectively shut your dumpster fires down, without the slightest forum moderator ability.


You've done these two things: one, you've exposed your position. Two, you've served as a foil for the positions I'm promoting here. You can declare yourself anything you like, you seem very interested in your standing and proclaiming yourself dominant and that's fine. Go stand over there, winner, and enjoy your own accolades all day long. You're certainly allowed to feel good about yourself. In fact, you don't even need to denigrate others to so, honey.


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 16, 2017)

I intentionally exposed my position, and denigrated nobody.  I was very clear that I intend to see your arguments improve, several times over.  There is no victory for me personally, only your own ability to improve your skills and be an enjoyable member of this forum.  It's clear by your (finally) short responses, and undressed written work, that you understand what responses are ineffective with me.  You have a good morning.


----------



## ChromaticRabbit (Nov 16, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> I've effectively shut your dumpster fires down, without the slightest forum moderator ability...  your fire and brimstone tactics.





-..Legacy..- said:


> I ... denigrated nobody.


I sense that you may be a bit more exposed on the 'denigration' thing than you're admitting. You're making all sorts of thinly-veiled accusations against intent and character here, and, I mean, it's kind of obvious, friend. Rather than discuss any ideas put forward, you prefer instead to engage in the fallacy of ad hominem attacks. It doesn't score you any points and it doesn't cultivate anything at all. If your best argument is that these ideas fail because you arrogantly disagree, you've stepped into the trap of an old familiar pattern that people do recognize as empty and obstructionist. 

Anyway, I made my point several times here, and it's beyond what I intended already. Back to OP topic, by all means. We can continue the gender stuff in other threads, the point having been iteratively made here as something maybe worth considering. There's a wider culture of enriching ideas about identity and gender that folks may be missing out upon, but now, if it was a new idea for anyone lurking and reading here, they've at least been afforded an opportunity to know that there exists something more and it can inform their understanding about themselves and their own identities in a manner true to themselves generally, and not limited to the narrower terms and context of physical intimacy and attraction.


----------



## Inkblooded (Nov 16, 2017)

ChromaticRabbit said:


> No dispute, but then, that's not what I was saying. I wasn't saying "Sexuality isn't based on sex," I was saying, "You're putting yourself in someone's degrading immorality ghetto by making your identity about sex and not about gender identity in the first place." Like how arrogant paternalistic  religious prerogative defamed goddesses and matriarchal spirituality as "whores and harlots," suggesting history remember them as being "about sex."  I see it also as some cultural vestige of the 1960s sexual revolution and a "mad men" type male vantage point upon relationships and identity, reducing them to impoverished terms of "who and how they screw" rather than what's going on in their _souls_.
> 
> I feel as if people who first and foremost discuss their sexuality rather than their gender identity in 2017 have basically haplessly walked willingly into the old degrading anachronistic framework, a view and Frame of cultural enslavement to the exploitative predilection of arrogant patriarchy.
> 
> ...



I've forwarded this post to the FBI, CIA and NSA. All three are currently using their top code-crackers to decipher what the everloving dicksucking fuck you just tried to tell me here. Because I couldn't make sense of it. I'll tell you if I get a reply back from them.

The idea of shifting sexuality to be based on gender is ridiculous. Attraction is a hard-wired biological instinct. We know conversion therapy doesn't work.
Since gender is a socially constructed idea that changes over time - that's not going to work out. You might convince people to be attracted to nail art and heavy makeup today, but in 50 years time that will probably change.

Not to mention it's a pretty homophobic belief to have. You're basically saying that everyone's inherently bisexual. Which is false.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Nov 16, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> You've convinced yourself of many things, and I'm not here to force a change.  But, if would take the time to breathe for a minute...
> 
> You can either take what I say as criticism, or use it to better your own arguments.  It makes no difference to me in either sense, as you're an ineffective motivator currently. I'd really like to see your arguments evolve, because you'll get more legitimate responses.  But until that day, a majority of this forum's active users have already abandoned you under my direction.  Why?  The experiment, of course.  How well can an individual convince others of an unknown plan, when all they have is respect, and trust.  Can random people truly unite under a single roof. You are the control.  Full of hate, emotion, and severely lacking in social interaction skills.  Your goal to create strife, my goal to maintain peace.
> 
> ...



I'm going to agree with you that CRs arguments need work, but I'm going to have to disagree with you about him trying to cause strife and angst. I think he was energetic in my bullying thread, and there's nothing wrong with that. I'll always defend peoples right to communicate however they want you. Your attempts to quell discussion and debate by acting as some sort of de facto mob control is actually rather manipulative and makes you sound like a dictator. (Dictators can dictate peacefulness; they're still dictators.)

What we'd be better off doing is asking CR is explain himself, as I've done, in which case the poster either clarifies themselves or causes their arguments to explode. 

CR reminds me of myself to an extent. On some people, when I can't convince them of something, I've often generated word salad to confuse the issue and make my opponents lose confidence in their arguments. 

However this is such an intelligent group here, such tactics don't work. So maybe you can tell CR how to improve his commentary instead of trying to shut it down.


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 16, 2017)

BahgDaddy said:


> I'm going to agree with you that CRs arguments need work, but I'm going to have to disagree with you about him trying to cause strife and angst. I think he was energetic in my bullying thread, and there's nothing wrong with that. I'll always defend peoples right to communicate however they want you. Your attempts to quell discussion and debate by acting as some sort of de facto mob control is actually rather manipulative and makes you sound like a dictator. (Dictators can dictate peacefulness; they're still dictators.)



His past posts are there for review, feel free to ensure to reference the topic at hand, when he goes on a "patriarchal" "fascist" rant in any of them.  

And no, it has nothing to do with being a dictator of any sorts.  I was very clear about this.  If you have trust and respect, people are more apt to follow.  It was clearly stated that in order to have a following, you must treat the people as respectably as you wish to be treated yourself.  Acidic arguments do not accomplish this.  I was also clear that if they adapt this behavior, more people would be apt to listen.

I literally told them how to be more efficient, while keeping the same argument.  This is why I said it can either be taken as criticism or a learning event.  It was their choice entirely.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Nov 16, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> His past posts are there for review, feel free to ensure to reference the topic at hand, when he goes on a "patriarchal" "fascist" rant in any of them.
> 
> And no, it has nothing to do with being a dictator of any sorts.  I was very clear about this.  If you have trust and respect, people are more apt to follow.  It was clearly stated that in order to have a following, you must treat the people as respectably as you wish to be treated yourself.  Acidic arguments do not accomplish this.  I was also clear that if they adapt this behavior, more people would be apt to listen.
> 
> I literally told them how to be more efficient, while keeping the same argument.  This is why I said it can either be taken as criticism or a learning event.  It was their choice entirely.



To make efficient debate, I think the best way to engage the topic at hand in ethical and constructive manners. The best way to do this is to ask people to make sense, and when they don't make sense, attack specific points they make and indicate how their arguments can improved with specific advise. Talking about "leadership" and "trust" are rather vague terms and probably not relevant to an online debate.


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 16, 2017)

BahgDaddy said:


> To make efficient debate, I think the best way to engage the topic at hand in ethical and constructive manners. The best way to do this is to ask people to make sense, and when they don't make sense, attack specific points they make and indicate how their arguments can improved with specific advise. Talking about "leadership" and "trust" are rather vague terms and probably not relevant to an online debate.



They are relevant to any debate.  To change someone's thought patterns, they have to be trusted first.  Would you be more apt to take life advice from a prisoner, or a successful business manager?  Can you relate to them in any way?  When you can relate to your target audience, you gain trust.  Trust gives a positive means to keep the audience interested.  

Street Preachers lack this, for example.  They skip any social formalities, and get right into hammering what they can, in the shortest time possible.  Traditional clergy have less of an issue, as they consider their captive congregation family.  More trust goes a long way in changing minds.   

With leaders (and I explicitly exclude managers) you have gained the trust already.  People will follow an ideal with little provocation, and even repeat it themselves, as had been shown.  This is a form of trust, and also an example of being able to change a perspective without needing to elevate the situation. 

It's so much easier to prove a point, when the evidence is right there, as a functional working example.   They can despise the application until blue in the face, but it can't be argued that it doesn't work.


----------



## ChromaticRabbit (Nov 16, 2017)

Inkblooded said:


> The idea of shifting sexuality to be based on gender is ridiculous.


That's your opinion against the entire movement. You can feel free to say you chose to believe differently, but telling folks they are ridiculous because you can't be bothered to understand a well-discussed identity doesn't get you anywhere.



> Not to mention it's a pretty homophobic belief to have. You're basically saying that everyone's inherently bisexual. Which is false.


Nothing I said is connected to the demagoguery-like stuff that you just wrote there. I suppose you're suggesting that because I have tried to shift the conversation from 'sexual identity' to 'gender identity,' that I therefore must somehow be against... some group of gay men? Your thesis is your own, I can't touch it. I can't help you nor respond to it because you are talking to yourself about your own ideas and they have nothing whatsoever to do with me or anything that I just said or anything that I believe. If you believe so anyway, then you don't understand what I wrote and I'd be happy to try to explain further, or you could go read the articles, or ask about Transfeminism or _something_. I just hate to see you so very confused about this after expending so much effort to get the ideas out and across. It feels a bit like hostility to the ideas themselves.



BahgDaddy said:


> CR reminds me of myself to an extent. On some people, when I can't convince them of something, I've often generated word salad to confuse the issue and make my opponents lose confidence in their arguments.


An important point of order: that's not actually what I'm doing here. This is just how I talk and think. I guess it really does intimidate people, but you're reading something into literally nothing. This is effortless on my part, I'm literally just thinking aloud, no pretense, and absolutely no intimidation implied or intended. I'm trying to speak in a clear and assertive voice for an intellectual audience as one expects on The Internet, and as far as I'm concerned this is a virtuous thing. We're all adults, after all, with our own ideas about the world and value informed by this fandom we share. Anything important is worth communicating earnestly and I think the point was worth a shot at making. No regrets.

Basically, and again in a nutshell, someone who responds to me only to disparage isn't actually participating in the conversation at all, and we have some characters here who seem to be operating with only that purpose in mind. At this point, you just have to call it what it is, they're not here on the Furaffinity Forums in good faith because no matter how many times you ask them to either participate constructively or hold their peace, they have to rip things down like the vandals they seem to be aspiring to become. We'll have to compare notes in like thirty years and what fruit our respective approaches has borne us from life. I'm absolutely convinced that this path I describe is the right way forward, and the best and most-developed concept for an equitable social present and future. This is also me being completely unoriginal. It's not about me, it's about this movement and the new and better world that we are building together atop the smoking ruins of the old one.


----------



## dogryme6 (Nov 16, 2017)

I'm sick of this... I want to call the mods.


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 16, 2017)

You know what they say about pidgeons and chess..


----------



## Sarachaga (Nov 16, 2017)

Ok. My answer to the poll is as follows:
Male
100,0


----------



## BahgDaddy (Nov 16, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> They are relevant to any debate.  To change someone's thought patterns, they have to be trusted first.  Would you be more apt to take life advice from a prisoner, or a successful business manager?  Can you relate to them in any way?  When you can relate to your target audience, you gain trust.  Trust gives a positive means to keep the audience interested.
> 
> Street Preachers lack this, for example.  They skip any social formalities, and get right into hammering what they can, in the shortest time possible.  Traditional clergy have less of an issue, as they consider their captive congregation family.  More trust goes a long way in changing minds.
> 
> ...



How does this relate to operating online debate?



ChromaticRabbit said:


> That's your opinion against the entire movement. You can feel free to say you chose to believe differently, but telling folks they are ridiculous because you can't be bothered to understand a well-discussed identity doesn't get you anywhere.
> 
> 
> Nothing I said is connected to the demagoguery-like stuff that you just wrote there. I suppose you're suggesting that because I have tried to shift the conversation from 'sexual identity' to 'gender identity,' that I therefore must somehow be against... some group of gay men? Your thesis is your own, I can't touch it. I can't help you nor respond to it because you are talking to yourself about your own ideas and they have nothing whatsoever to do with me or anything that I just said or anything that I believe. If you believe so anyway, then you don't understand what I wrote and I'd be happy to try to explain further, or you could go read the articles, or ask about Transfeminism or _something_. I just hate to see you so very confused about this after expending so much effort to get the ideas out and across. It feels a bit like hostility to the ideas themselves.
> ...



Yeah, the problem is I fully believe you when you say this is how you think. Your post comes across as, very much, a stream of consciousness mental exercise. That's not a bad thing, but I do have suggestions for you. 

Seepage post into paragraphs more often. This should happen in between separate thoughts or slightly different topics. 

Use less vague verbiage and less flowery prose. It's pretty, but it gets in the way of understanding what you actually mean. For instance, what do you mean by, "It's not about me, it's about this movement and the new and better world that we are building..."

What movement? What new world? Who's building it and what are they building?


----------



## ellaerna (Nov 16, 2017)

This is why we can't have nice things.


----------



## ChromaticRabbit (Nov 16, 2017)

BahgDaddy said:


> "It's not about me, it's about this movement and the new and better world that we are building...


What would you like me to expand upon, that all seems manifestly obvious to me and implied by the body of thinking documented there on wikipedia. It all boils down to gender equity between all genders, and certainly _not_ all other genders under a "more equal than the rest" male arrogant dominance, which as we've seen, does get sort of tiresome and repetitive when they endlessly step in swinging their dicks around as if they are Moses coming down from on high to decree God's will of what is or isn't stupid, worthless, or anathema according to them. That's a pre-modern cultic pretense. It's _deplorable_.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Nov 16, 2017)

ChromaticRabbit said:


> What would you like me to expand upon, that all seems manifestly obvious to me and implied by the body of thinking documented there on wikipedia. It all boils down to gender equity between all genders, and certainly _not_ all other genders under a "more equal than the rest" male arrogant dominance, which as we've seen, does get sort of tiresome and repetitive when they endlessly step in swinging their dicks around as if they are Moses coming down from on high to decree God's will of what is or isn't stupid, worthless, or anathema according to them.



Yes, patriarchal society is annoying and overbearing. (I think that's your post boiled down to one line.)


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 16, 2017)

ChromaticRabbit said:


> , get of gets old when they step in swinging their dicks around as if they are Moses coming down from on high to decree God's will of what is or isn't stupid according to them.



Which is ironic, as this is exactly your position on any stance you've taken, since I've been registered to this forum. 
You can only tolerate full acceptance of your ideas, or everyone is out to get you.


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 16, 2017)

Me checking to see if this thread went back to normal


----------



## ChromaticRabbit (Nov 16, 2017)

BahgDaddy said:


> Yes, patriarchal society is annoying and overbearing. (I think that's your post boiled down to one line.)


I'm glad my explanation helped. Maybe just because of my vector into this fandom, I operated under the impression for the first ten or so years that this was an inclusive fandom that existed solidly because it was in this 21st century cultural space. I've been shocked to see some degeneracy in that spirit creep in. Maybe that's because I'm so close literally to where RMFC was held and have seen some ideas that I'm absolutely convinced are wantonly antithetical to the fandom, like poison memes injected by people invested in seeing this fandom's social underpinnings falter. And as far as I can tell, they've been wildly successful, because, really, where is everyone who sees the fandom the way it always was? Have they gone into hiding, or have they quietly expired? I'm still trying to figure that one out myself, but I'll step up where they have withdrawn, and I'll champion this if that's what needs to be done.


----------



## ChromaticRabbit (Nov 16, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> Which is ironic, as this is exactly your position on any stance you've taken, since I've been registered to this forum.
> You can only tolerate full acceptance of your ideas, or everyone is out to get you.


I keep saying this, and I'll keep saying it until it sticks: I say stuff, I would welcome discussion, but some characters are here to offer empty disparagement, and you've been a part of that yourself, Legacy. Let's  make it about the ideas and the merits, not the ad hominem. Wasting time with worthless fallacy is boring! Don't you become _bored_ with yourself for raising the same bad faith noise over and over again? I literally don't get you. You thrive on perversity. Why?


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Nov 16, 2017)

>Polls about sexuality
>I came here with my dick out 
>Sees walls of text unrelated to OP



 
AbandonThread


----------



## BahgDaddy (Nov 16, 2017)

ChromaticRabbit said:


> I'm glad my explanation helped. Maybe just because of my vector into this fandom, I operated under the impression for the first ten or so years that this was an inclusive fandom that existed solidly because it was in this 21st century cultural space. I've been shocked to see some degeneracy in that spirit creep in. Maybe that's because I'm so close literally to where RMFC was held and have seen some ideas that I'm absolutely convinced are wantonly antithetical to the fandom, like poison memes injected by people invested in seeing this fandom's social underpinnings falter. And as far as I can tell, they've been wildly successful, because, really, where is everyone who sees it this way? Have they gone into hiding, or have they quietly expired? I'm still trying to figure that one out myself, but I'll step up where they have withdrawn, and I'll champion this if that's what needs to be done.



Where do you see this supposed male patriarchalism, and what form is it manifesting? To whit, you still have not yet detailed what exactly we need to be doing to create this gender utopia you seem to be talking about. This was a thread about sexuality and therefore sex. Anyone is free to specify whatever gender or lack thereof they want. I'd say that is pretty inclusive. Where is this conspiracy?


----------



## ChromaticRabbit (Nov 16, 2017)

BahgDaddy said:


> Where do you see this supposed male patriarchalism, and what form is it manifesting? To whit, you still have not yet detailed what exactly we need to be doing to create this gender utopia you seem to be talking about. This was a thread about sexuality and therefore sex. Anyone is free to specify whatever gender or lack thereof they want. I'd say that is pretty inclusive. Where is this conspiracy?


When did I say 'utopia,' I'm just talking about gender as it relates to culture and society, which the people will create for themselves. That's fine, you guys can get back to your discussion of sex and how you will build your identity up around sex. As I said emphatically and repeatedly, I had some ideas I wanted to share, I think you're in the wrong framework of thought about it all, but absolutely, live and let live. People have to try things different ways in hopes of finding ways that work for them. Who said 'conspiracy?' Who said 'utopia?' You did. I don't believe in material utopia, that's some Platonic ideal form. I do think something more like Eudaimonia is where it's at.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Nov 16, 2017)

ChromaticRabbit said:


> When did I say 'utopia,' I'm just talking about gender as it relates to culture and society, which the people will create for themselves. That's fine, you guys can get back to your discussion of sex and how you will build your identity up around sex. As I said emphatically and repeatedly, I had some ideas I wanted to share, I think you're in the wrong framework of thought about it all, but absolutely, live and let live. People have to try things different ways in hopes of finding ways that work for them. Who said 'conspiracy?' Who said 'utopia?' You did. I don't believe in utopia, that's some Platonic ideal form. I do think something more like Eudaimonia is where it's at.


----------



## ChromaticRabbit (Nov 16, 2017)

Let's get back to sex, because who doesn't like hedonism? It feels great! It does, for reals. This puts you in good company with the Cyrenaics, I suppose.
( Cyrenaics - Wikipedia )

What sexuality do you call yourself if you're third gender and are only attracted to other third gender identifying individuals? Is that technically lesbianism?


----------



## Jay98 (Nov 16, 2017)

*on topic*

Soubi:
Bi.

Sammu:
Bi.

But not because I'm greedy. When i really search inside myself there is no definer between either sex. I see them both the same. It's odd because i don't have an attraction to either and can be friends with both but I could also have a relationship with either one. I can't imagine what nightmare it would have been if I had the hormones to be attracted to people.

Soubi:
Nightmare? It's awesome! I'm a real heartbreaker.

Sammu:
Honestly I don't know how he doesn't get slapped all the time. He's got some sort of animal megnetism.

Soubi:
It's called not being autistic.

Sammu:
Yes, that too.


----------



## dogryme6 (Nov 16, 2017)

ChromaticRabbit said:


> When did I say 'utopia,' I'm just talking about gender as it relates to culture and society, which the people will create for themselves. That's fine, you guys can get back to your discussion of sex and how you will build your identity up around sex. As I said emphatically and repeatedly, I had some ideas I wanted to share, I think you're in the wrong framework of thought about it all, but absolutely, live and let live. People have to try things different ways in hopes of finding ways that work for them. Who said 'conspiracy?' Who said 'utopia?' You did. I don't believe in material utopia, that's some Platonic ideal form. I do think something more like Eudaimonia is where it's at.


Attack mode engaged.
This topic was for what your sexuality is. You have completely gone against that idea by bringing up gender and gender politics, had a long off-topic internet argument with at least three people that was way too complex and convoluted for your opponents to understand, and have dragged this whole topic to the grave with your incessant jargon.
You have entirely missed the point of this thread and completely derailed it and destroyed it. I cannot allow you to continue on your pointless tyrade.



ChromaticRabbit said:


> Let's get back to sex, because who doesn't like hedonism? It feels great!
> 
> What sexuality do you call yourself if you're third gender and are only attracted to other third gender identifying individuals? Is that technically lesbianism?


Your attempt to rerail the topic is too late. And that doesn't make any sense.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Nov 16, 2017)

ChromaticRabbit said:


> Let's get back to sex, because who doesn't like hedonism? It feels great!
> 
> What sexuality do you call yourself if you're third gender and are only attracted to other third gender identifying individuals? Is that technically lesbianism?



What makes talking about sex hedonism? That seems kind of like a moralizing statement to me.


----------



## Jay98 (Nov 16, 2017)

i think somebody doesn't know the difference between sex and intercourse


----------



## ChromaticRabbit (Nov 16, 2017)

dogryme6 said:


> Attack mode engaged... And that doesn't make any sense.


What doesnt make sense about it?



BahgDaddy said:


> What makes talking about sex hedonism? That seems kind of like a moralizing statement to me.


Well sexuality is about sex (really, look at the words.) Sex is about pleasure shared between lovers or procreation, as far as I know. I'm not moralizing, I'm differentiating because the Greeks did, and I'm not sure who else to refer to regarding stuff like this.



> Hedonism is a school of thought that argues that pleasure and happiness are the primary or most important intrinsic goods and the proper aim of human life. A hedonist strives to maximize net pleasure (pleasure minus pain), but when having finally gained that pleasure, either through intrinsic or extrinsic goods, happiness remains stationary...
> 
> Hedonism - Wikipedia
> Hellenistic philosophy - Wikipedia



I may be letting some frustration leak though, but it's mostly about people being seemingly insufficient. I wonder how many people here have even had sex. Anyway, sexual identity is fine, and everyone has one.


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 16, 2017)

When someone points out the obvious derailing one person keeps doing to every thread they are in


----------



## ChromaticRabbit (Nov 16, 2017)

I'm still interested in the sexuality of third gender. Does it need its own terminology or do we reuse existing? Would an androgyne couple be 'lesbians?' Should I have said "I'm lesbian?"


----------



## Jay98 (Nov 16, 2017)

ChromaticRabbit said:


> I'm still interested in the sexuality of third gender. Does it need its own terminology or do we reuse existing? Would an androgyne couple be 'lesbians?' Should I have said "I'm lesbian?"


again people misinterpreting gender.

it goes straight, gay, bi, etc.
the whole third gender thing seems like people of a forgotten age trying to cling to that which they understand.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Nov 16, 2017)

ChromaticRabbit said:


> I'm still interested in the sexuality of third gender. Does it need its own terminology or do we reuse existing? Would an androgyne couple be 'lesbians?' Should I have said "I'm lesbian?"



Maybe you should just let people do whatever the fuck they want and worry about your own business.


----------



## ChromaticRabbit (Nov 16, 2017)

BahgDaddy said:


> Maybe you should just let people do whatever the fuck they want and worry about your own business.


What in the question fails to meet that standard, for you? I don't understand your angry tone.



Jay98 said:


> the whole third gender thing seems like people of a forgotten age trying to cling to that which they understand.


A lot of very credible people disagree, the courts disagree. You're entitled to your opinion, and we're entitled to our actual reality.


----------



## ellaerna (Nov 16, 2017)

ChromaticRabbit said:


> I'm still interested in the sexuality of third gender. Does it need its own terminology or do we reuse existing? Would an androgyne couple be 'lesbians?' Should I have said "I'm lesbian?"


So, if you actually read the OP, you'd see that they are breaking this up into ratings of "other gender" vs "same gender" attraction. Thus all the 100,0 style posts. We've been through the shortcomings of this system, but it's what OP has settled on for this discussion. So you don't need to declare yourself a lesbian. To you as someone not on the binary, same gender would just be the same as what you identify and other would be, well, other. 

If you want a term, there are plenty in existence. "Queer" might be a good catch-all. Also a quick google search tells me that Skoliosexual is apparently someone attracted to non-binary people or those who aren't cis-gendered.


----------



## ellaerna (Nov 16, 2017)

Though now that I've said it out loud to myself, Skoliosexual makes me think of scoliosis.


----------



## dogryme6 (Nov 16, 2017)

@ChromaticRabbit
Sexuality: Your sexual preferences. If you are gay, you like the same gender you are in. If you are bi, you like both genders. If you are straight, you like the opposite gender. If you are asexual, you don't like either gender.
Gender: What you are, as a person. Male? Female? Other.
Topic is about: Sexuality.
... To address the whole being trans thing you're concerned about, I am not sure how to address it. Choose the dominant gender in you, male or female, and then base sexuality choices on that.


----------



## ChromaticRabbit (Nov 16, 2017)

dogryme6 said:


> ... Choose the dominant gender in you, male or female, and then base sexuality choices on that.


Oh them's fighting words. You arrogantly defy so many people, I don't even know where you get off trying.



ellaerna said:


> Skoliosexual is apparently someone attracted to non-binary people or those who aren't cis-gendered.





> Transgender people often use the term in a pejorative sense, because they consider chasers to value them for their trans status alone, rather than being attracted to them as a person.
> 
> Attraction to transgender people - Wikipedia


That's kind of a part of the connotative point I've been making about "_x_-sexual" , just really poorly.



> Unlabeled sexuality is when an individual chooses to not label their sexual identity. This identification could stem from one's uncertainty about their sexuality or their unwillingness to conform to a sexuality because they don't necessarily like labels or they wish to feel free in their attractions instead of feeling forced into same, other, both, or pan attractions because of their sexual identity. Identifying as unlabeled could also be because of one's "unwillingness to accept their sexual minority status." Because being unlabeled is the purposeful decision of no sexual identity, it is different from bisexuality or any other sexual identity. Those who are unlabeled are more likely to view sexuality as less stable and more fluid and tend to focus more on the “person, not the gender.”
> 
> Sexual identity - Wikipedia



So there's that.


----------



## dogryme6 (Nov 16, 2017)

ChromaticRabbit said:


> Oh them's fighting words. You arrogantly defy so many people, I don't even know where you get off trying.


Really? Just because I was unsure.


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 16, 2017)

To everyone in this thread


----------



## JustSomeDude84 (Nov 16, 2017)

ChromaticRabbit said:


> I'm still interested in the sexuality of third gender. Does it need its own terminology or do we reuse existing? Would an androgyne couple be 'lesbians?' Should I have said "I'm lesbian?"


Not really. "Homo" is a prefix that means "same," just as "Hetero" is a prefix that means "different." There's no need to reinvent the wheel.


----------



## ellaerna (Nov 16, 2017)

ChromaticRabbit said:


> That's kind of a part of the connotative point I've been making about "_x_-sexual" , just really poorly.
> 
> 
> 
> So there's that.


I was merely offering possibilities since you seemed to be literally begging the question of what to label yourself. 
Gender and sexuality can interact in all kinds of both fun and frustrating ways.


----------



## ChromaticRabbit (Nov 16, 2017)

ellaerna said:


> I was merely offering possibilities since you seemed to be literally begging the question of what to label yourself.
> Gender and sexuality can interact in all kinds of both fun and frustrating ways.


I'm not really interested in labeling myself with a sexual identity right now, even in private, since it'd be kind of hard for me to call it decided. Re: frustrating/fun-- Yes! They can be, and I'm sorry to anyone who feels these set of sideways-topic spiels detracted from that fun. I enjoy talking about this stuff, but have missed socializing about it, so this is awesome  exposure to me.


----------



## Inkblooded (Nov 16, 2017)

ChromaticRabbit said:


> That's your opinion against the entire movement. You can feel free to say you chose to believe differently, but telling folks they are ridiculous because you can't be bothered to understand a well-discussed identity doesn't get you anywhere.
> 
> 
> Nothing I said is connected to the demagoguery-like stuff that you just wrote there. I suppose you're suggesting that because I have tried to shift the conversation from 'sexual identity' to 'gender identity,' that I therefore must somehow be against... some group of gay men? Your thesis is your own, I can't touch it. I can't help you nor respond to it because you are talking to yourself about your own ideas and they have nothing whatsoever to do with me or anything that I just said or anything that I believe. If you believe so anyway, then you don't understand what I wrote and I'd be happy to try to explain further, or you could go read the articles, or ask about Transfeminism or _something_. I just hate to see you so very confused about this after expending so much effort to get the ideas out and across. It feels a bit like hostility to the ideas themselves.
> ...



What does... "transfeminism" (that's an oxymoron, by the way...) have to do with this thread? We are talking about sexuality. 

The thread title is "Poll: What's your sexuality?"

The thread title is not "Please post your insane and difficult to comprehend rants about postmoderinist views on gender here."

Why are you trying to shift the conversation to something completely irrelevant? Isn't that called... derailing a thread?


----------



## ChromaticRabbit (Nov 16, 2017)

Inkblooded said:


> What does... "transfeminism" (that's an oxymoron, by the way...) have to do with this thread? We are talking about sexuality.
> 
> The thread title is "Poll: What's your sexuality?"
> 
> ...


Let's leave things where they are-- we could start another thread. You're cherry picking one thing from a pile of things, and ascribing it as the central motive. I'm not sure that's entirely fair or representative and it wasn't really on my mind much per se vs the frame of conversation about identity more generally, as I've been saying. I'd love to talk to you about it more, but I'm done commenting here about it now.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Nov 16, 2017)

ChromaticRabbit said:


> What in the question fails to meet that standard, for you? I don't understand your angry tone.
> 
> 
> A lot of very credible people disagree, the courts disagree. You're entitled to your opinion, and we're entitled to our actual reality.



Sorry. I still fail to see, ultimately, *what you actually mean.*


----------



## Inkblooded (Nov 16, 2017)

ChromaticRabbit said:


> Let's leave things where they are-- we could start another thread. You're cherry picking one thing from a pile of things, and ascribing it as the central motive. I'm not sure that's entirely fair or representative and it wasn't really on my mind much per se vs the frame of conversation about identity more generally, as I've been saying. I'd love to talk to you about it more, but I'm done commenting here about it now.



You should've made a new thread from the start, you know...


----------



## closetcutie (Nov 16, 2017)

Jesus this thread went off topic. Nevertheless, I'll try to get it back on topic. That scale you offered kind of confuses me, so I'll just try to describe it in words. 

I've admired the furry fandom for years, but I've really only been part of it for a matter of weeks. Regardless, for several years I just kind of described myself as "pretty gay". I don't understand people who want to slap 70 labels on themselves so that people will know everything about their romantic life and sex life, but it's their own decision to make. I don't usually say bi because like... I do like guys, and I'd definitely sleep with a guy, or maybe even date or marry a guy if they were really special, but I don't like look at a guy walking down the street and go "hot damn" or anything. For girls, I'm interested romantically, sexually, aesthetically, pretty much anything you can imagine lmao. I usually only think about girls, so yeah... "mostly gay". But I don't wanna say homoflexible either cause it's not just that I'm gay with some straight tendencies, cause like I said, I have fallen in love with a guy before and I know I could again, but it's just not usually on the forefront of my mind. 

Aaaaaaa but at the end of the day I think it's best to not put so much emphasis and thought on labels, gender and sexuality. Just... idk... do what you do, date who you date, fuck who you fuck, wear what you wear, you don't need to be defensive about it or tell everyone around you about it, only when you feel like it makes sense to. You don't need a label to be a guy who falls in love with his guy friend when he's only ever been attracted to girls, or any other similar scenario. I think it's best to stop thinking about the label itself or the exact percentages and just see where your life and feelings take you. Then again, I'm a naive 16 year  old and my opinions on this will probably change in like a month so take all of this with a grain of salt lol


----------



## It'sBlitz (Nov 17, 2017)

Birth-Early November 2017
100%/0%
Last week-now
85%/15%


----------



## aloveablebunny (Nov 17, 2017)

Fuzzylumkin said:


> what about beautiful lions or pandas?



Are you a shape-shifting furry? xD


----------



## Ginza (Nov 19, 2017)

Aww this is gonna get quite a bit of backlash, but eh, fuck it...


I guess this thread has begun to confuse me on sexuality itself. It in a way, seems to delegitimatize sexuality not being a choice. Surely, if the furry fandom has "changed" your sexuality, it begs the question how real and solid your sexuality was in the first place. I know for me, and the general idea which is perpetuated by the LGBT community, is that you know when you're quite young. My whole life in fact, I knew my sexuality. Not in the sense of "oh I'm X" but rather, I knew what I liked. How much I acknowledged and accepted such a fact, varied, but at the end of the day, I always knew. 

I guess I'm struggling to put my point into words here, but if sexuality is so easily changed, then one could perhaps say that, yes, being gay is a choice. If you have the option to be straight, through influences, and you choose not to (for whatever, very legitimate reasons) then surely that's choosing is it not? Does watching copious amounts of gay furry porn really make you gay? Or is it closer to the concept of "situational homosexuality" (the concept that we will stray from natural sexuality in the situation where few partners of the PS are available; i.e. seemingly straight men having prison boyfriends). In the end, I just don't support the idea that such things can change your sexuality to a drastic measure. It in the end, supports the idea that sexuality is a choice, and often grotesquely exaggerated. If you can go from being completely straight, to completely gay, from furry porn, how real was your sexuality in the first place? Sure our preferences may change a slight over the years, but I've not heard of anyone doing a complete 180 with their preferences, as it appears this fandom does. 

That wasn't a good write up, I guess I'm just trying to ask, how real was your sexuality ever that it "changed"? Did it really change or is the idea of being "special" in today's society more appealing?


----------



## ellaerna (Nov 19, 2017)

Ginza said:


> Aww this is gonna get quite a bit of backlash, but eh, fuck it...
> 
> 
> I guess this thread has begun to confuse me on sexuality itself. It in a way, seems to delegitimatize sexuality not being a choice. Surely, if the furry fandom has "changed" your sexuality, it begs the question how real and solid your sexuality was in the first place. I know for me, and the general idea which is perpetuated by the LGBT community, is that you know when you're quite young. My whole life in fact, I knew my sexuality. Not in the sense of "oh I'm X" but rather, I knew what I liked. How much I acknowledged and accepted such a fact, varied, but at the end of the day, I always knew.
> ...


I've always thought of sexuality being very fluid, but not necessarily a choice. Think of other things like taste. Taste changes a lot as you get older and get exposed to new flavors. The veggies you despised as a kid (asparagus for me) turns into a favorite as your palette matures. You might never consider yourself into spicy foods since Mexican isn't your cup of tea, but then your friend gets you to try Indian and your mind is blown. 

Same with sexuality. As you grow up and start experiencing attraction differently you might grow into preferences you didn't know you had. Or perhaps you think you're straight because you've never experienced same gender attraction before, but then you see someone or something that makes you go "oh...." 

And yeah, outside forces are going to affect things. Exposure as I mentioned, but also culture. The open minded culture of the fandom might encourage people to try new things or open up about likes that they've kept under wraps. Maybe some people were in denial before- which happens a lot in places where homosexuality is looked down on- but finally accepted themselves after being immersed in a space that doesn't judge ( for the most part) 

Also, I'm not sure how much of it is actually the fandom causing the change. Correlation does not imply causation, after all. I can't speak for everyone, but my change wasn't due to the fandom, but rather just getting to know myself better as I got older. Not everyone knows from early on, sometimes it takes time to fully get it. That doesn't make it a choice, just complex. 

But that's just how I conceptualize all this.


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 19, 2017)

ellaerna said:


> I've always thought of sexuality being very fluid, but not necessarily a choice. Think of other things like taste. Taste changes a lot as you get older and get exposed to new flavors. The veggies you despised as a kid (asparagus for me) turns into a favorite as your palette matures. You might never consider yourself into spicy foods since Mexican isn't your cup of tea, but then your friend gets you to try Indian and your mind is blown.
> 
> Same with sexuality. As you grow up and start experiencing attraction differently you might grow into preferences you didn't know you had. Or perhaps you think you're straight because you've never experienced same gender attraction before, but then you see someone or something that makes you go "oh...."
> 
> ...


Your sexuality isn't set in stone, no. Your emotional state is even more fluctuating, as emotions can really impact you. You sexuality often manifests itself in your puberty and what and how you experience things.

I do see people's sexuality open itself up more in the Furry fandom compared to other fandoms and communities. I find it a very fascinating phenomenon, as I've experienced it a little myself and seen it up close.


----------



## Inkblooded (Nov 19, 2017)

I think sexuality can be fluid but that doesn't mean it's fluid for everyone.
People often use "sexuality is fluid" to try and convert people in a condescending way, kind of like saying "it's just a phase, you will change your mind later."
Some people seriously think everyone is bisexual, which is weird


----------



## Butt_Ghost (Nov 19, 2017)

Male
Couldn't say exactly, to make an estimate:
10/10 - first year, not part of the fandom but definitely taking an interest in furry stuff, 13 years old or something
25/70 - 15-18, shot way up when I discovered porn
35/70 - 19, left highschool. Women got easier to talk to, probably because of the nature of highschool
50/70 - 21 onwards, current level.
I could blame the level of physical attraction to males on furry stuff. Not out of interactions with the community, just the content.



Ginza said:


> That wasn't a good write up, I guess I'm just trying to ask, how real was your sexuality ever that it "changed"? Did it really change or is the idea of being "special" in today's society more appealing?


Aside from one tiny hetero kink slipping in, what I find physically attractive hasn't changed much at all. Most of the difference is in how much I let physical attraction dictate what I'm attracted to.
To the "What if some (or all) people can choose their sexuality" argument, my response is "So what?" If it was revealed, definitively, to be a choice then that wouldn't shatter my worldview. That said, if it were a choice, I think there would have to be some sort of predisposition to it. If it was a choice for everyone, then that'd shatter the concept of complete heterosexuality along with complete homosexuality. I'm certain there's definitely completely heterosexual and completely homosexual individuals.


----------



## ellaerna (Nov 20, 2017)

Inkblooded said:


> I think sexuality can be fluid but that doesn't mean it's fluid for everyone.
> People often use "sexuality is fluid" to try and convert people in a condescending way, kind of like saying "it's just a phase, you will change your mind later."
> Some people seriously think everyone is bisexual, which is weird


I definitely do not think that everyone is bi, but I also don't think that sexuality is only fluid for bi's. Even if you're not fluctuating about who you want to have sex with, you can still change with regards to how you want to have sex and how often. You might always be straight, but what you are attracted to in the opposite gender might change. 

"Sexuality is fluid" can and has been used to pressure people, I won't deny that, but I do think that it's true for everyone, just in different capacities.


----------



## Sagt (Nov 20, 2017)

Ginza said:


> Aww this is gonna get quite a bit of backlash, but eh, fuck it...
> 
> 
> I guess this thread has begun to confuse me on sexuality itself. It in a way, seems to delegitimatize sexuality not being a choice. Surely, if the furry fandom has "changed" your sexuality, it begs the question how real and solid your sexuality was in the first place. I know for me, and the general idea which is perpetuated by the LGBT community, is that you know when you're quite young. My whole life in fact, I knew my sexuality. Not in the sense of "oh I'm X" but rather, I knew what I liked. How much I acknowledged and accepted such a fact, varied, but at the end of the day, I always knew.
> ...


If something is a choice for an individual, then that person is making a conscious decision, of their own free will, to select their preference out of a range of options; I think it goes without saying that people can't do this at their own discretion, for sexuality. 

I also find it hard to believe that anyone has ever changed from being straight to gay, or vise versa. More likely, I think, is that a person found out that they were bisexual after doing some experimentation when they became older. I really don't think you can just show a person straight or gay (furry or not) porn and expect them to just change to a certain orientation, otherwise conversion clinics surely would have been much more effective.


----------



## Inkblooded (Nov 20, 2017)

ellaerna said:


> I definitely do not think that everyone is bi, but I also don't think that sexuality is only fluid for bi's. Even if you're not fluctuating about who you want to have sex with, you can still change with regards to how you want to have sex and how often. You might always be straight, but what you are attracted to in the opposite gender might change.
> 
> "Sexuality is fluid" can and has been used to pressure people, I won't deny that, but I do think that it's true for everyone, just in different capacities.



That's not your sexualitt changing though, that's your sex drive, and that's completely normal.

Most people don't suddenly change from straight to gay, or gay to straight, or bisexual to gay or straight. Sure, sometimes sexuality can be difficult to figure out, but once you know what it is I don't think it changes. I've never heard of anyone changing sexuality personally.


----------



## Foenixblood (Nov 20, 2017)

Inkblooded said:


> That's not your sexualitt changing though, that's your sex drive, and that's completely normal.
> 
> Most people don't suddenly change from straight to gay, or gay to straight, or bisexual to gay or straight. Sure, sometimes sexuality can be difficult to figure out, but once you know what it is I don't think it changes. I've never heard of anyone changing sexuality personally.



Maybe a good way to look at it is through a neurological standpoint in which it is based on how the neuron network of your brain determines what traits you find attractive or unattractive. Though I am not an expert, I did do an extended research paper on this topic.

From what I remember, your brain itself is constantly changing by creating new, strengthening or even weakening bonds between neurons based on how important or critical your brain finds the information to be.

In the case of memory, every time you think of some information or hear about something that your brain already has interpreted, it will actually strengthen the bond between the neurons to make it more accessible to you. This can be seem with muscle memory in which the first time you do something, it is really clumsy, but as you continue to repeat it, it get better each time, because the steps were ingrained into your brain from doing whatever it is.

As you said it being your sex drive changing, than this can, in a way, explain why and how it changes. When you observe something that you find to be attractive or unattractive, your brain will strengthen those bonds and make the processing part of your sex drive either desire those specific traits more or less, despite of what gender, if not both or in general, it attributes those traits to. When you find something new that you find interesting, your brain starts making new connections based on what it already knows. Then whenever you continue to experience the new interest, it will continue to build it into the processing, possible even changing previous connections with it as well.

Please note that I could be completely wrong on this and this is based on something that I did a research paper on about 7 years ago.


----------



## Inkblooded (Nov 20, 2017)

Foenixblood said:


> Maybe a good way to look at it is through a neurological standpoint in which it is based on how the neuron network of your brain determines what traits you find attractive or unattractive. Though I am not an expert, I did do an extended research paper on this topic.
> 
> From what I remember, your brain itself is constantly changing by creating new, strengthening or even weakening bonds between neurons based on how important or critical your brain finds the information to be.
> 
> ...



Yeah, I doubt that's all there is to it. My tastes in partners haven't changed, not as far as I can remember anyway.
I'm not saying that it's impossible but for most of us, I think sexuality is mostly set in stone.
Hence the LGBT "born this way" slogan. (Though I disagree with that, you don't have a sexuality with you when you're born)


----------



## ellaerna (Nov 20, 2017)

Inkblooded said:


> That's not your sexualitt changing though, that's your sex drive, and that's completely normal.
> 
> Most people don't suddenly change from straight to gay, or gay to straight, or bisexual to gay or straight. Sure, sometimes sexuality can be difficult to figure out, but once you know what it is I don't think it changes. I've never heard of anyone changing sexuality personally.


So how often you want to have sex is a drive thing, sure. But the other two I mentioned- how you want to have sex and changing preferences within your preferred gender- aren't. 

If you want to look at sexuality as purely the labels - bi, straight, gay, etc- then yeah, it might not change much if at all for some people. But looking at things so starkly cuts out a lot of nuance. I'm bi and have identified as such since I was 18, but that doesn't mean that I've always been attracted to the same number of men and women, let alone the same types, throughout the course of my life. When I was young I lusted after angsty emo boys with sharp bangs and sad eyes, now I'm into uber geeks with curly hair and glasses. I once thought only stereotypically pretty girls were attractive but now I find myself swooning at all types. That's not my drive changing, but a portion of my sexuality. Sure, I'm still bi, but what that means to me changed as I changed. 

That's what "sexuality is fluid" means. Your preferences probably aren't going to vary wildly and hop all over the place, but they're not engraved in stone, ceaseless and unchanging against the winds of time.


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 20, 2017)

How the fuck is there so much arguing in such a simple question thread


----------



## Inkblooded (Nov 20, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> How the fuck is there so much arguing in such a simple question thread



It's not an argument, it's a discussion.
I don't see anyone getting angry here (yet.)


----------



## ellaerna (Nov 20, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> How the fuck is there so much arguing in such a simple question thread


I'm actually very impressed with how civil everything is right now. It's quite pleasant really. 
And it's not a simple question, so it's not surprising that there's been discussion about it.


----------



## Inkblooded (Nov 20, 2017)

ellaerna said:


> I'm actually very impressed with how civil everything is right now. It's quite pleasant really.
> And it's not a simple question, so it's not surprising that there's been discussion about it.



I can second that. This thread deserves a medal for not starting another war.
And it's about a somewhat sensitive topic, too!


----------



## Foenixblood (Nov 20, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> How the fuck is there so much arguing in such a simple question thread



I think the arguing stopped a few pages ago and this seems to be more of an intellectual discussion of how sexuality is developed and evolves with individuals. You are more than welcome to join us if interested.



Inkblooded said:


> I can second that. This thread deserves a medal for not starting another war.
> And it's about a somewhat sensitive topic, too!


This is actually going quite well.



Inkblooded said:


> Yeah, I doubt that's all there is to it. My tastes in partners haven't changed, not as far as I can remember anyway.
> I'm not saying that it's impossible but for most of us, I think sexuality is mostly set in stone.
> Hence the LGBT "born this way" slogan. (Though I disagree with that, you don't have a sexuality with you when you're born)



I agree with you with this statement, when you are born, there is no real sense of sexuality. It mostly really forms when you go through puberty and your brain has to integrate your sex drive into your brain. While doing this, it frantically tries to connect this part into your brain with what it already knows and from experiences from previous interactions with other people.


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 20, 2017)

OH FUCK, heh, i was on the worng page


----------



## ellaerna (Nov 20, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> OH FUCK, heh, i was on the worng page


No worries. Most threads on this hellsite do die in a fire.
Somehow, by the grace of Furry God, we were able to put out the flames and restore peace here. 
Truly a miracle.
Praise be.


----------



## Foenixblood (Nov 20, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> OH FUCK, heh, i was on the worng page



Yeah, the previous pages of this thread were an utter shitstorm, but it passed, but since you are here, I would like to hear your take on this subject.


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 20, 2017)

Foenixblood said:


> Yeah, the previous pages of this thread were an utter shitstorm, but it passed, but since you are here, I would like to hear your take on this subject.


Ok, sure
1st year 100:0
2nd year 0:100, 100% gay for @Yakamaru 

Nah jk its still 
100:0
100:0
Although I don't really care to be in a relationship atm or any time soon so due me overworking my self everyday to a point where doctors tell me I need to stop.

And for changing sexuality from influence by art and fandoms, I have seen it happened, and it almost destroyed them mentally.


----------



## Pinky_the_demon (Nov 27, 2017)

Male
00 100 (that's gay right?)
Cause I'm freaking hella gay


----------



## Yvvki (Nov 27, 2017)

Erm for me they have to look decent and have a kind personality.

I'd say I'm female 30,00

Just because I'm demisexual and I like men.
I don't find people sexy either until I get to know them first. I just don't get those feelings until I feel comfortable enough to let my guard down. *blush*


----------



## StreetShark (Nov 27, 2017)

Male: just joined the hobby a few weeks ago, a girl I met likes to wear a tail and paws from time to time. It’s fun for now, so I thought I would see what this is all about.
85:15


----------



## Uluri (Nov 27, 2017)

Sorry, but I don't know how to categorize myself. _I have a sexual interest in men, but I don't like sex._ This became apparent for me only after I tried with my partner (not just once, mind you). Not so much relating to the fandom, but through general relationship happenings. The fandom did, however, help my relationship be stable I think. There being a place that we can ask questions about how other people handle something like this certainly did help. On a side note, I have romantic interest in women, but no sexual attraction, too. It's always been like that.

Total years as part of the fandom: 7 | Total years being a Furry: Since I was born
I'll only give Fandom info. It's basically the same beforehand anyways. I'll try my best in how I think it went. My numbers are based on my sexual attraction alone male/female

*Female *(Interested in men)
First: 100 / 0 (Discovery of the fandom)
Second: 100/0
Third: 100/0
Forth: 0/0 (where my above paragraph takes place. I just quit caring.)
Fifth: 10/0
Sixth: 40/ 0 (I made an oc that rekindled my sexual interest somehow? I also gained an interest in porn art.)
Seventh: 40/0 (Current year. Still don't like sex, but I am sexually attracted to men.)


----------



## Illuminaughty (Nov 27, 2017)

Asexual, homoromatic.


----------



## Arko90 (Nov 27, 2017)

I don't totally get it but, I shall take @Uluri as an exemple...
I became a lot more asexual with the years... not interest by humans thanks to our disgusting nature and behavior, however I'm not asexual in my dreams, so I don't know if I am or not...
Gender: Male
First 100/0
Second 90/0
Third 80/0
Forth 70/0
and so on...


----------



## Ki3thrz (Nov 27, 2017)

I've been gay since day one. Even before I knew what gay meant, I was attracted to guys. As the years go by, however, I find myself getting more interested in women. Definitely not losing interest in men, but definitely gaining interest in women. I don't really remember when I was introduced to the furry fandom... been too long, so I'll just go by the last five years. That's when I started fluctuating anyway.
Male
0/100     -2013
0/100     -2014
30/100   -2015
10/100   -2016
30/100   -2017


----------



## ditta_ragdoll (Jan 10, 2018)

I wasn't really sure what I was when I started out in the fandom. I'd assumed I was straight, since, well, I was a chick, and that's what I was supposed to do. I didn't really start noticing my attraction to women till far later. Even then, it wasn't all women. Figuring out I was demi was a looooooooooooooong road. 
Female (demisexual) 
100/0 Year one- Discovered anthro stuff through an old art book I found in the library
Lag years- Didn't find the online community for several years, but still drew anthro felines 
100/0 Year two- found the online community Via Gaiaonline
100/0 Began to leave the community due to drama (isolated, dealt mostly with my friends)
70/30 Dealt only in my friend circle, noticed a fascination and some fantasizing about some of my female friends
50/40 Settled into a longterm relationship, but noticed the feelings about certain females persisted
20/20 During brief break in relationship, realized I wasn't that attracted to the gender so much as the person
10/10 Married life, beginning to re emerge onto the fandom, noticed a particular non-preference to either gender, more interested in the characters.


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Jan 10, 2018)




----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Jan 10, 2018)

Ovi the Dragon said:


>


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Jan 10, 2018)

SwirlJelly said:


> I'm pansexual. Kinda always been pan, with or without the fandom.


What exactly does that mean? I actually have no idea and am genuinely curious. Is it like bi except with all the inbetween and other genders as well?


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Jan 10, 2018)

SwirlJelly said:


> My own personal take on it is when I'm seeking a partner or when I find myself attracted to someone else, things like gender or genitals are irrelevant and don't play a part. I can like any manner of folk just so long as our personalities jive. Personality = sexy


I thought that was demisexual... I dunno this whole thing. I don't care who you love imo. Thanks for the quick answer though. ^_^


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Jan 10, 2018)

Ovi the Dragon said:


>


That clip will never get old. I have yet to actually witness someone using it to come out to their family, I think it would be funny.


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Jan 10, 2018)

MadKiyo said:


> That clip will never get old. I have yet to actually witness someone using it to come out to their family, I think it would be funny.


What a great first impression. XD


----------



## kitschykatschy (Jan 10, 2018)

Female 
40, 0 (I was 13)
70, 0
40, 0
30, 0
10,  0 <--- you are here. I'm essentially asexual now. I'm attracted to men but I could care less about sex.
Blame antidepressants.


----------



## defunct (Jan 11, 2018)

kitschykatschy said:


> Female
> 40, 0 (I was 13)
> 70, 0
> 40, 0
> ...


rippp


----------



## backpawscratcher (Jan 11, 2018)

I'm either the Scarecrow, Tin Man or Cowardly Lion, if you know what I mean.  Pretty much 100%.  

So all the ladies of the world can breathe a sigh of relief.


----------



## Inkblooded (Jan 11, 2018)

just checking in to say i had a moment this morning where i thought i might be bisexual. after some deep thoughts i have debunked this theory and i am in fact still straght


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jan 11, 2018)

Gender: Apache Attack Helicopter
Sexuality: 0%;100% Grade-A Faggot


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Jan 11, 2018)

SwirlJelly said:


> Demisexual is more of not being sexually attracted to anyone unless/until there is an emotional connection established. There needs to be history, familiarity, etc. before there is a thought of sexual attraction.
> 
> Pansexual is an "anyone's game" type of thing in my own experience. I can find any body sexually attractive.
> 
> I'm actually PanDemisexual, both aspects play a role in my sexuality. I just find it easiest to say Pan.


Gotcha ^_^


----------



## FunGu5 (Jan 12, 2018)

Hm, when I came across the fandom, weirdly enough through porn, back when I was around 12 I never really put much thought into the whole 'gay' vs 'heterosexual' thing, what I did just felt natural and I didn't think twice, it was only something I began to think about in high-school (14 years old+) . Ultimately, while I did find sexual attraction to both sexes, true emotional connections, crushes, were sparse in either direction, and what I could call a 'hard crush' had never happened until recently.

I can't speak much for my earlier feelings but I can say that:

Pre-2013: Based on the content that I browsed I could probably be considered almost completely homosexual xD, but I still remember uncertainty surrounding the whole issue.
2013: 50/50
2014:40/60 (this was about the time that I met a incredible gay couple in my local fandom who ended up turning my life on its head, they were the first I came out to and we have been very close friends ever since)
2015:40/60
2016:30/70
2017:20/80 (This was the year I met a guy who I genuinely crushed on harder than anyone ever before..)
2018:20/80

It has been an interesting journey of self-discovery.


----------



## Massan Otter (Jan 12, 2018)

I'm new to the fandom, but I think my sexuality has been fairly constant through my adult life.  Trying to stick to the format of the thread, that would be;
*Male
70:30
*
So I guess I'd identify as bisexual, but more often attracted to women than men.  When I was younger I had a terrible habit of developing crushes on straight friends that I could never say anything about (usually kind of elfin looking hippy guys for some reason).  Nowadays I'm settled down and married, but my wife is also bi so she's quite understanding about it.  We often end up appreciating the same people and bonding over that.


----------



## Rekindled (Jan 12, 2018)

I'm bi. My levels of attractions are fluid. And I'm not quite yet in the fandom.


----------



## LatheranWolf (Jan 19, 2018)

I would say im just about asexual. I never have been interested in relationships or feel attraction towards anyone. Well except for two cases but im not counting those. So.. 10 years of 0/0.


----------



## Yvvki (Jan 19, 2018)

I didn't start to feel romantic attraction until I was about 20... My current bf is still my first bf... I started dating him when I was 26... I've known him since I was 25 though.

I feel that there is so much pressure on people to date, but please don't feel pressured. You do you, let things fall into place naturally. If they don't fall into place at all then you just weren't made for that kind of life, *and that's not a bad thing*.


----------



## Yvvki (Jan 19, 2018)

Uluri said:


> Sorry, but I don't know how to categorize myself. _I have a sexual interest in men, but I don't like sex._ This became apparent for me only after I tried with my partner (not just once, mind you). Not so much relating to the fandom, but through general relationship happenings. The fandom did, however, help my relationship be stable I think. There being a place that we can ask questions about how other people handle something like this certainly did help. On a side note, I have romantic interest in women, but no sexual attraction, too. It's always been like that.
> 
> Total years as part of the fandom: 7 | Total years being a Furry: Since I was born
> I'll only give Fandom info. It's basically the same beforehand anyways. I'll try my best in how I think it went. My numbers are based on my sexual attraction alone male/female
> ...


You might be a Demi-Sexual, like me.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Jan 19, 2018)

I'm fursexual.


----------



## ellaerna (Jan 20, 2018)

On the topic of sexuality, someone made an alternative to the Kinsey Scale. I'm like an E2.


----------



## Dio_the_wolf (Jan 20, 2018)

100,0 (start of fandom about 2 years ago)
100,0 Today

Straight fur, with respect to someones choice in their sexual preference.

Haven't found a female counterpart yet!...


----------



## Inkblooded (Jan 20, 2018)

shoutout to all the people making this needlessly complicated with total bull shit like demisexuality and gray-aro-asexuality

its fine if you dont want to label oyurself but making labels that are meaningless is dumb and youre just making sexuality seem like a way more intimidating issue than it actually is

nobody cares how often you feel attraction or how often you have sex. thats not what orientation is about.
im less horny than the typical straight male but that doesnt mean im some kind of special LGBT+ orientation just because of that... i am still straight


----------



## pippi (Jan 20, 2018)

100,0 (year 1)
90,0 (year 2)
1,0 (year 3)
10,0 (year 4)
60,0 (year 5)
70,0 (year 6)
80,0 (year 7)
40,0 (year 8)

I would like to point out that this has absolutely nothing to do with the fandom, it's a direct result of personal experience with human beings.


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 20, 2018)

Well I joined this year
Male
70%, 30% (Bisexual but heteroromantic)


----------



## Val_Redwolf (Feb 1, 2018)

I have only recents decided to "engage" in the fandom for aroind a week now. Before I would just look at some cool art and yiff stuff. Now I would have to say i have started to find myself enjoying the gay/herm yiff artwork more. So..if i had to say in terms of your data collection.

Male

Two years ago: 100;00
Year Ago: 100;00
Half year: 95;05
This week: 90;10

I still like the ladies but I like to keep my mind open I guess. Lol


----------



## SuperNaturalHorse (Feb 1, 2018)

I'am bisexual and I perfer no other gender over another one and I'am very feminine and kind unless the wrong person crosses me and I don't force my sexuality on others so if you are straight I don't want to hookup with you but if you are gay or bisexual whether male or female we can be more than friends.


----------



## ellaerna (Feb 1, 2018)

Already posted, but I am bi as fuck. I feel more heteroromantic but I love ladies and dudes just the same. Y'all are attractive as fuck.


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Feb 1, 2018)

I’m bi like about Hetero 30% gayyyy 60% and confused 10%
Help me I don’t know what I am XD


----------



## ellaerna (Feb 1, 2018)

WolfoxeCrevan said:


> I’m bi like about Hetero 30% gayyyy 60% and confused 10%
> Help me I don’t know what I am XD


Love who you want to love and everyone who gives you trouble for it, just bop 'em in the snoot.


----------



## Val_Redwolf (Feb 1, 2018)

ellaerna said:


> Already posted, but I am bi as fuck. I feel more heteroromantic but I love ladies and dudes just the same. Y'all are attractive as fuck.



lol I have only dated the ladies myself but over the years some things have been starting to peek my interest for the other side of the fence. I think some of the yiff art online might of had at least a little to do with it


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Feb 1, 2018)

ellaerna said:


> just bop 'em in the snoot.


Yes, ma’am.


----------



## SuperNaturalHorse (Feb 1, 2018)

People like that are closed minded tyrants.


----------



## ellaerna (Feb 1, 2018)

Val_Redwolf said:


> lol I have only dated the ladies myself but over the years some things have been starting to peek my interest for the other side of the fence. I think some of the yiff art online might of had at least a little to do with it


I've only dated dudes, but ladies are very pretty and I just swoon over all of them. 
Everyone is attractive and bisexuality is best sexuality, it has been decided. 



WolfoxeCrevan said:


> Yes, ma’am.


Snoot boops are very effective.


----------



## Val_Redwolf (Feb 1, 2018)

ellaerna said:


> I've only dated dudes, but ladies are very pretty and I just swoon over all of them.
> Everyone is attractive and bisexuality is best sexuality, it has been decided.



lol I still have yet to experiment but...we'll see what happen in the future. Shenanigans more than likely. I'll roll with it though XD


----------



## ellaerna (Feb 1, 2018)

Val_Redwolf said:


> lol I still have yet to experiment but...we'll see what happen in the future. Shenanigans more than likely. I'll roll with it though XD


This is bad advice, but touch all the dicks.
Like... all of them. Touchy touchy.

Edit: I should have specified all the _consenting_ dicks. Don't touch non consenting dicks. That bad.


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Feb 1, 2018)

ellaerna said:


> This is bad advice, but touch all the dicks.
> Like... all of them. Touchy touchy.


10/10 great advice. That’s how I met my boyfriend. Er, ex-boyfriend. Whatever


----------



## ellaerna (Feb 1, 2018)

WolfoxeCrevan said:


> 10/10 great advice. That’s how I met my boyfriend. Er, ex-boyfriend. Whatever


 But you're a baby! Baby furs should not be touching dicks.


----------



## Val_Redwolf (Feb 1, 2018)

ellaerna said:


> This is bad advice, but touch all the dicks.
> Like... all of them. Touchy touchy.
> 
> Edit: I should have specified all the _consenting_ dicks. Don't touch non consenting dicks. That bad.



LMAO! "Touch all the dicks....wait...uhhh I mean dicks that wanna be tocuhed...yeah".... XD I'll keep that in mind.


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Feb 1, 2018)

ellaerna said:


> But you're a baby! Baby furs should not be touching dicks.


(Too lazy to copy/paste Lenny face)
I was kidding tho. What really happened was this;
He was(IS) an awesome friend, I found out he liked me, so at lunch I awkwardly asked him out and he awkwardly says yes and then goes “so... we’re, like, a thing now?”
Pretty much it.


----------



## Val_Redwolf (Feb 1, 2018)

WolfoxeCrevan said:


> (Too lazy to copy/paste Lenny face)
> I was kidding tho. What really happened was this;
> He was(IS) an awesome friend, I found out he liked me, so at lunch I awkwardly asked him out and he awkwardly says yes and then goes “so... we’re, like, a thing now?”
> Pretty much it.



Isn't this how much all dating goes....for any straight, gay, bi or whatever


----------



## ellaerna (Feb 1, 2018)

Val_Redwolf said:


> LMAO! "Touch all the dicks....wait...uhhh I mean dicks that wanna be tocuhed...yeah".... XD I'll keep that in mind.


 Rape ain't cool, yo. But still, touch a dick or two. It's worth doing. 



WolfoxeCrevan said:


> (Too lazy to copy/paste Lenny face)
> I was kidding tho. What really happened was this;
> He was(IS) an awesome friend, I found out he liked me, so at lunch I awkwardly asked him out and he awkwardly says yes and then goes “so... we’re, like, a thing now?”
> Pretty much it.


Awwwww that's adorable!


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Feb 1, 2018)

Val_Redwolf said:


> Isn't this how much all dating goes....for any straight, gay, bi or whatever


Really? Well I’m a newbie at dating so I have no idea. XD


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Feb 1, 2018)

ellaerna said:


> Awwwww that's adorable!


No. Stop. I’m not adorable. *fennec scream*


----------



## ellaerna (Feb 1, 2018)

WolfoxeCrevan said:


> No. Stop. I’m not adorable. *fennec scream*


 So cute!!!!!


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Feb 1, 2018)

ellaerna said:


> So cute!!!!!


*hisss!!!*

Edit, oops, I’m invading a thread again, I’ll leave, sorry


----------



## Val_Redwolf (Feb 1, 2018)

WolfoxeCrevan said:


> Really? Well I’m a newbie at dating so I have no idea. XD



For as much as I can remember.  It's alwasy what kinda awkward. at least in the "asking out" stage, especially if you are trying to be smooth about it. XD.
I haven't dated or been in a relationship with anyone for at least 6 or 7 years now. I guess i'm outta the loop a tad..lol


----------



## ellaerna (Feb 1, 2018)

WolfoxeCrevan said:


> *hisss!!!*
> 
> Edit, oops, I’m invading a thread again, I’ll leave, sorry


It's ok. I am too. 
Cute little baby gay. 
I'll stop now.


----------



## Val_Redwolf (Feb 1, 2018)

ellaerna said:


> Rape ain't cool, yo. But still, touch a dick or two. It's worth doing.


 
Indeed rape and anything involving children is freaking disgusting.

At yeah at some point i'll have to give the touching of consenting dick or two a try. lol


----------



## Razorscab (Feb 2, 2018)

ellaerna said:


> On the topic of sexuality, someone made an alternative to the Kinsey Scale. I'm like an E2.


I'm a D1 on this scale. I consider myself a greyromantic demisexual but I usually just tell people I'm ace. I'm primarily attracted both romantically and sexually to men but there have been rare instances where I was romantically attracted to a woman. I put myself on the aro/ace spectrum because I only catch a crush once every 2 or 3 years and sometimes it only lasts for about 2 weeks.

Man, I sound like a Tumblr post...


----------



## BahgDaddy (Feb 2, 2018)

I'd say I'm an e1.


----------



## ellaerna (Feb 2, 2018)

Razorscab said:


> I'm a D1 on this scale. I consider myself a greyromantic demisexual but I usually just tell people I'm ace. I'm primarily attracted both romantically and sexually to men but there have been rare instances where I was romantically attracted to a woman. I put myself on the aro/ace spectrum because I only catch a crush once every 2 or 3 years and sometimes it only lasts for about 2 weeks.
> 
> Man, I sound like a Tumblr post...


Nothing wrong with being honest about your tastes.


----------



## Kiaara (Feb 2, 2018)

Lets get one thing straight


I'm not

(I'm bi if you're curious)


----------



## Val_Redwolf (Feb 2, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> Lets get one thing straight
> 
> 
> I'm not
> ...



Not gonna lie, this made me chuckle. Nicely done!


----------



## BahgDaddy (Feb 2, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> I'd say I'm an e1.



Actually I might be an e(62)1.


----------



## Kiaara (Feb 2, 2018)

Val_Redwolf said:


> Not gonna lie, this made me chuckle. Nicely done!


Lol, my friend came out to me this way two years ago, I just stole it. But thank you


----------



## zidders (Feb 2, 2018)

I'm pan/omnisexual. Actually the truth is as long as they're of age, sapient and it's consensual I'm open to any experience. Dragons? Sapient kangaroos? The giant from Time Bandits? Magic talking ponies?  I'm open minded. As long as they're not a jerk and nobody gets hurt. I grew up watching a lot of Star Trek and Star Wars, reading a lot of fantasy fiction and imagining myself with Chewbacca. I'm not about to turn down a potentially memorable experience just because they have scales/fur/tentacles/etc. 

Of course in real life I'm limited to people which is fine. Besides-there's always AI. Robots can be hot, too.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 2, 2018)

My sexuality is straight and happily married! My mate is bhutrflai. She is on every now and again.


----------



## KiokuChan (Feb 5, 2018)

sharprealmcomics said:


> ....you guys are lucky foxes dogs dragens they all have privet parts...Roosters dont have privet parts D: noooooooo


I mean they do have private parts, they just aren't the same as ours.

Now my answer to this question. I'm not really sure and don't really care to find out. I guess it's safe to claim some form of ace because of that.


----------

